# The Ocean, she is calling my name Driveler#126



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm ready to go back and stay.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

Mud done got spun at the beach


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

getting spun makes my head hurt..........


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

mud is a pirate and his wife is a hottie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud is a pirate and his wife is a hottie



 the fluffy pirate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Grecian Formula
that's all I'm sayin...................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!





I think so too, and that Redhaired Lady that owns my heart does too. We fixin` to be spendin` a lot of time through the summers there now.  

The "Flintriver Outlaw" is now also the "Forgotten Coast" Outlaw.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think so too, and that Redhaired Lady that owns my heart does too. We fixin` to be spendin` a lot of time through the summers there now.
> 
> The "Flintriver Outlaw" is now also the "Forgotten Coast" Outlaw.





We came real close to buying a condo on Cape San Blas about 20 years ago. They were CHEAP. Wish we hada now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We came real close to buying a condo on Cape San Blas about 20 years ago. They were CHEAP. Wish we hada now.





Only problem though, Mandy, is taxes down there will eat you alive. Well two problems. If the residence is not payed for, you are required to have insurance. That will also hit you with a double bladed ax.  

We`re kinda sorta lookin` for a lot, maybe an acre out away from everything, to put a well and septic tank on. Then maybe find a small camper to pull down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Only problem though, Mandy, is taxes down there will eat you alive. Well two problems. If the residence is not payed for, you are required to have insurance. That will also hit you with a double bladed ax.
> 
> We`re kinda sorta lookin` for a lot, maybe an acre out away from everything, to put a well and septic tank on. Then maybe find a small camper to pull down there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Right close to Indian Pass Raw Bar would be perfect!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm headin to Deland, Fl. in a few weeks. About 4 miles from the St Johns river and 25 miles from Daytona, Ormond, New Smyrna beaches.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

Insurance down there will kill ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Right close to Indian Pass Raw Bar would be perfect!


Yep! Perfect! 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm headin to Deland, Fl. in a few weeks. About 4 miles from the St Johns river and 25 miles from Daytona, Ormond, New Smyrna beaches.


Headed to my little Island in the very near future.

Ya'll wouldn't like it though. Aint nothing to do there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep! Perfect!
> 
> Headed to my little Island in the very near future.
> 
> Ya'll wouldn't like it though. Aint nothing to do there.



I got plenty to do elsewhere!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Destin to Pensacola is the prettiest beaches to me, white sand everywhere. Clear water and great fishing. You can go to the beach there and not have any one around you for days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Destin to Pensacola is the prettiest beaches to me, white sand everywhere. Clear water and great fishing. You can go to the beach there and not have any one around you for days.



The boardwalk at Destin is nice at night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Destin to Pensacola is the prettiest beaches to me, white sand everywhere. Clear water and great fishing. You can go to the beach there and not have any one around you for days.



Headin to Seagrove Beach, Fl. sometime in August too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The boardwalk at Destin is nice at night.



Nice as in Tifton park nice or something totally different?


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nice as in Tifton park nice or something totally different?



I bet nancy says nothing is better than Tifton Park......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nice as in Tifton park nice or something totally different?



There is alot of places to drank and its the beach.   There was hotties errwhere


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to Seagrove Beach, Fl. sometime in August too.


pick me up on the way Jeff



rydert said:


> mud?





rydert said:


> hdm03?



Crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm headin to Deland, Fl. in a few weeks. About 4 miles from the St Johns river and 25 miles from Daytona, Ormond, New Smyrna beaches.





They some big ol` bluegills in the St Johns.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There is alot of places to drank and its the beach.   There was hotties errwhere



So Dirt is right; you prefer the park in Tifton


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They some big ol` bluegills in the St Johns.



Stayin at Paw in law's house he bought down there for a winter home. We can go anytime we want as long as no one else is there. He's in the process of finding/buying a 17' boat to keep down there just for the St John's and little lakes nearby.


I wish he had it already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm03?



dert?

Oh...this is a new one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

Po lil Chief ain't kang no mo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Big Bass, Crappie, and gators in there too, Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Po lil Chief ain't kang no mo



Still da Chief though!


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dert?
> 
> Oh...this is a new one.





hdm03 said:


> Po lil Chief ain't kang no mo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Big Bass, Crappie, and gators in there too, Nic!





And big skeeters, big diamondbacks, and great ol` big manatees too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Why is there only 25 post to a page now??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why is there only 25 post to a page now??



What do you mean?


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

We used to  eat at a restaurant on the Halifax that we would see manatees swim by....I told that to someone once and they told me there were no manatees in the Halifax...


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why is there only 25 post to a page now??



what?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> We used to  eat at a restaurant on the Halifax that we would see manatees swim by....I told that to someone once and they told me there were no manatees in the Halifax...



i bet you felt stoopid


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> We used to  eat at a restaurant on the Halifax that we would see manatees swim by....I told that to someone once and they told me there were no manatees in the Halifax...





I`m sure you did see em. I used to see a tagged cow manatee with a calf in the Cross Florida Barge Canal just about everytime I fished it, for almost a whole summer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mud needs to refresh his browser, i still see 50 post per page


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And big skeeters, big diamondbacks, and great ol` big manatees too.



Yeah....we took a little 2 hr tour trip on a big ol boat no piece from the house on the river in September, I believe. We went right by a hot spring that the Capt/tour guide said fills slap up with manatees when it get's cold. It was actually a very nice tour/slow boat ride, especially considering the only ones on it were MizT, Jag, myself, and another couple we didn't know, plus the Capt.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m sure you did see em. I used to see a tagged cow manatee with a calf in the Cross Florida Barge Canal just about everytime I fished it, for almost a whole summer.



I think there is a manatee refuge somewhere around that area....It's been a while since I've been down there..


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet you felt stoopid


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think there is a manatee refuge somewhere around that area....It's been a while since I've been down there..





Most of those I used to see all had prop scars. Very few go through life without a boat encounter. 

I was only down there from late 1975 through about the middle of 1977, but I did talk to an OLD Cracker that told me he had tried some back when he was a young man. He said it was really delicious. No joke.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud needs to refresh his browser, i still see 50 post per page



looks good on my end too


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Most of those I used to see all had prop scars. Very few go through life without a boat encounter.
> 
> I was only down there from late 1975 through about the middle of 1977, but I did talk to an OLD Cracker that told me he had tried some back when he was a young man. He said it was really delicious. No joke.



they are plant eaters.....so it might have tasted like cow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> they are plant eaters.....so it might have tasted like cow





Could have. It`s a wonder they weren`t completely killed off by the early 1900s. Think about it, a large supply of meat, easy to kill, easy to get right up to, with no danger of it fightin` back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

No wait..  i got it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mud cheated, he rocketed to the top


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

I jut realized it redhead day and Nic aint commented...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I jut realized it redhead day and Nic aint commented...





You done good on this one, even if I never heard of her. Now, to be fair, make tomorrow another Redhead day, with a new Redhead.

Thank you kindly, in advance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud cheated, he rocketed to the top



Later Leroy, i'm out.

Come on Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm looking for a guide now to take the Jag and I out for some inland salt water probably in the Mosquito Lagoon, Halifax River area, or the Tomoka River basin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Bye y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Still da Chief though!


ALWAYS da Chief!


mudracing101 said:


> Later Leroy, i'm out.
> 
> Come on Keebs


Let's roll, dude!
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You done good on this one, even if I never heard of her. Now, to be fair, make tomorrow another Redhead day, with a new Redhead.
> 
> Thank you kindly, in advance.


Ill tell ya what, seeing how you requested it Ill make it happen 


mudracing101 said:


> Later Leroy, i'm out.
> 
> Come on Keebs


bye mud


Keebs said:


> ALWAYS da Chief!
> 
> Let's roll, dude!
> BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!


bye keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell ya what, seeing how you requested it Ill make it happen
> 
> bye mud
> 
> bye keebs





Make it a purty one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm looking for a guide now to take the Jag and I out for some inland salt water probably in the Mosquito Lagoon, Halifax River area, or the Tomoka River basin.





I've got a guide in Mosquito Lagoon, phone is in my Jeep, will give you his # when I get to work. 




hdm03 said:


> Quack?





Yes dear ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

I just hope it's a female......never know with him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a guide in Mosquito Lagoon, phone is in my Jeep, will give you his # when I get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I appreciate it Mill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a guide in Mosquito Lagoon, phone is in my Jeep, will give you his # when I get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, how did you like the fishing there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Nic, I never did show you the compound I built around my little veggie garden did I?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you like the fishing there?





We hit it bad wrong Jeff, cold front, wind BLOWING, managed to catch a few, but just bad timing.  I really liked our guide, I've just never made it back.  Would love to go back under different conditions, they catch some HUGE trout and reds there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I never did show you the compound I built around my little veggie garden did I?






Good Laaaaaaaaaawd Chief, $500 worth of lumber to protect $20 worth of vegetables !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Last night til Saturday !!! 



I got a bunch to do on my off days . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We hit it bad wrong Jeff, cold front, wind BLOWING, managed to catch a few, but just bad timing.  I really liked our guide, I've just never made it back.  Would love to go back under different conditions, they catch some HUGE trout and reds there.



10-4, it happens. I went to the Keys with a buddy and one of his friends, pulled his boat(24' Whaler) all the way down there for 4 days of fishing. Got there and fished 1st day, caught a bunch of Dolphin (Mahi Mahi) off shore. The next  day we had a small craft advisory with 10' seas, couldn't get out. I tried to get them to go inland, but they didn't think they knew their way around well enough, that's what the GPS is for.  The middle of the night my buddy came down with kidney stones and was miserable in bed and a clinic all day. We left a day early because he still hadn't passed them.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Laaaaaaaaaawd Chief, $500 worth of lumber to protect $20 worth of vegetables !!!



Eggzactly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Quack, I had to buy 1320' of barbed wire for 120'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, it happens. I went to the Keys with a buddy and one of his friends, pulled his boat(24' Whaler) all the way down there for 4 days of fishing. Got there and fished 1st day, caught a bunch of Dolphin (Mahi Mahi) off shore. The next  day we had a small craft advisory with 10' seas, couldn't get out. I tried to get them to go inland, but they didn't think they knew their way around well enough, that's what the GPS is for.  The middle of the night my buddy came down with kidney stones and was miserable in bed and a clinic all day. We left a day early because he still hadn't passed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Eggzactly!





Looks like you and da Jag did a HECKUVA job though !! 



Hollatcha later, heading in shortly . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

Yall fellas behave, Im out...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like you and da Jag did a HECKUVA job though !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hollatcha later, heading in shortly . .



10-4!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall fellas behave, Im out...



Take Care, bOOM bOOM....say Hi to lms!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I never did show you the compound I built around my little veggie garden did I?





That`ll work!! A goriller couldn`t tear in there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

Chief-O that fortes is so overbuilt with just a little you could make it into a hog trap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`ll work!! A goriller couldn`t tear in there!







gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief-O that fortes is so overbuilt with just a little you could make it into a hog trap.





I know....I have a tendency to "overkill" everything!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a guide in Mosquito Lagoon, phone is in my Jeep, will give you his # when I get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Can't find his # Chief ???  I guarantee you somebody on here can recommend one.  I've forgotten his name too.


I text my PCB guide and asked him, he said "Heck, I don't even know any good ones in PCB !!"


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

Just snoopen around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know....I have a tendency to "overkill" everything!



Ya think. OCD aint so bad is it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't find his # Chief ???  I guarantee you somebody on here can recommend one.  I've forgotten his name too.
> 
> 
> I text my PCB guide and asked him, he said "Heck, I don't even know any good ones in PCB !!"





I'll post in the salt water forum if necessary.....Thanks Quackmeisterbro! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya think. OCD aint so bad is it.



Nahhhhh! 

You'da thought I was tryin to keep a ruttin bull Moose out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Quack......pm sent!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

When ya'll get to the Ocean, what ya'll gona do ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> When ya'll get to the Ocean, what ya'll gona do ?





I`ll be fishin`.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack......pm sent!



Sending your Quack, P M s..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be fishin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


>




I plan to break that boat in next week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> When ya'll get to the Ocean, what ya'll gona do ?



This riteshea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack......pm sent!





Returned...




Nicodemus said:


> I plan to break that boat in next week.





Go ahead and skin the hull and get it ova with !! 


Had a buddy of mine, everytime he bought a new truck he'd whack the tailgate with a hammer, said if anybody was gonna dent it, it was gonna be him . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> When ya'll get to the Ocean, what ya'll gona do ?



Frolic in the surf and sand....whadya think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Returned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It`s gonna get skint up, no doubt that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Frolic in the surf and sand....whadya think?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I plan to break that boat in next week.


G/L & post some pics;-)


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This riteshea.


Looks like one seat is empty.


Jeff C. said:


> Frolic in the surf and sand....whadya think?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This riteshea.



I plan on doin a bunch of that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> G/L & post some pics;-)
> 
> Looks like one seat is empty.



That's cause I was busy. Had to throw him back real quick. Too small.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Returned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna get skint up, no doubt that.



You ain't gettin skinny if it don't get skint a time or three.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrads on the catch! Thanks for posten it.
That orange drink is getten warm. LOLs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gettin skinny if it don't get skint a time or three.





My old fiberglass boat behind me used to get turned upside down every spring and get a new bottom put on it. It finally just would take it anymore after about 10 years. The Flint will eat up a fiberglass boat.

I still got that old 20 horse Mercury though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My old fiberglass boat behind me used to get turned upside down every spring and get a new bottom put on it. It finally just would take it anymore after about 10 years. The Flint will eat up a fiberglass boat.
> 
> I still got that old 20 horse Mercury though.



Nice mess of fish there. I've got an old 3 carb 35-40 hp Mercury out in the barn with a leaky foot. It ain't been ran in years. I say 35-40 because the manual says it will produce 35-40 hp depending on how it's tuned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

I'mon call it a night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon call it a night.





Call me tomorrow if I can help ya out any ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

'Bout time for ROOTNBUCK to drop by . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2014)

Suuup folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

Evenin Slip, just waitin on 7am . . . You ???


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Slip, just waitin on 7am . . . You ???



Fresh home from work. I go in tomorrow and then I have TWO WHOLE DAYS off. This coming weekend included, I've only had 4 days off in the last 34 so I is excised.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

slip said:


> Fresh home from work. I go in tomorrow and then I have TWO WHOLE DAYS off. This coming weekend included, I've only had 4 days off in the last 34 so I is excised.






Whoooooot !!!   Party on Slip !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2014)

Hump day and I have a list of small projects that keeps growing.

Can't get them all done if'n you don't start.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin, Quack, and to the rest of you drivelers and Happy Hump Day to all of you.

Had a long hard day yesterday and I've got to go have some blood drawn this morning at my Cardiologist office.  I can't eat or drink anything until I get that done.     Yep, I am hungry as a bear that just woke up from hibernation too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

Mornin ya'll , 1 mo hour to go and off til Sat night !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin ya'll , 1 mo hour to go and off til Sat night !!!



What are you going to do with the three days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call me tomorrow if I can help ya out any ??



Will do, Hoss!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hump day and I have a list of small projects that keeps growing.
> 
> Can't get them all done if'n you don't start.



Mornin gobblein.....Got all the grass cut, still need to bush hog rest of pasture, got some compost bins to build for the Jag and much piddlin here and there. I'm gonna need a couple of cups.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Quack, and to the rest of you drivelers and Happy Hump Day to all of you.
> 
> Had a long hard day yesterday and I've got to go have some blood drawn this morning at my Cardiologist office.  I can't eat or drink anything until I get that done.     Yep, I am hungry as a bear that just woke up from hibernation too.



Mornin Mike.....hate those fasting labs. Have a good'un today!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin ya'll , 1 mo hour to go and off til Sat night !!!



 Mornin Bro!


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

last call..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids





rydert said:


> last call..........



Mornin O's!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

its today and will be till 12 tonight


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its today and will be till 12 tonight



acute observation.......


morning nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

morning nancy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its today and will be till 12 tonight



bOOM bOOM.....your statement/observation is flawed and contradicting, but I'll let you figure it out.

Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.....your statement/observation is flawed and contradicting, but I'll let you figure it out.
> 
> Mornin!



 i see what your saying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, Jeff fa fa.. you havent seen a recent pic of LMS have you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

On another note bOOM bOOM, just talked to the shop where my truck is being worked on. He said my truck only had about 2 quarts of oil in it and that may be what was causing the ticking noise in the top end. Stupid idiot gauges don't indicate low oil pressure very well. 

Also, he said the mechanic is working on my AC and so far hasn't found that my compressor is bad. A dealer told me it was several yrs ago when I had it in there for some work. 

I might get lucky and not incur a HUGE repair bill afterall, but if I only had 2 quarts of oil, it's burnin it because it doesn't leak.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

she done got pregnant sho nuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Jeff fa fa.. you havent seen a recent pic of LMS have you?



No sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she done got pregnant sho nuff



She sho has, but still purty too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She sho has, but still purty too!


 Ain't she though?!?!

Mornin............... Mama admitted, think she has a UTI, that's about par for the course with her too............ at least she'll get the rehab she needs from the LAST fall she had.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin  Let's go surf fishin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ain't she though?!?!
> 
> Mornin............... Mama admitted, think she has a UTI, that's about par for the course with her too............ at least she'll get the rehab she needs from the LAST fall she had.......



 Well well well....looky here! 

UTI?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> On another note bOOM bOOM, just talked to the shop where my truck is being worked on. He said my truck only had about 2 quarts of oil in it and that may be what was causing the ticking noise in the top end. Stupid idiot gauges don't indicate low oil pressure very well.
> 
> Also, he said the mechanic is working on my AC and so far hasn't found that my compressor is bad. A dealer told me it was several yrs ago when I had it in there for some work.
> 
> I might get lucky and not incur a HUGE repair bill afterall, but if I only had 2 quarts of oil, it's burnin it because it doesn't leak.




Well, I mean, it is a dealership, nough said.

As far as the oil.  You should check it atleast once every couple of weeks man..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....looky here!
> 
> UTI?



OH....nevermind! I get it now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ain't she though?!?!
> 
> Mornin............... Mama admitted, think she has a UTI, that's about par for the course with her too............ at least she'll get the rehab she needs from the LAST fall she had.......


Glad she's OK. Hospital is the best place she could be right now. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin  Let's go surf fishin!



I'm sitting on GO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, I mean, it is a dealership, nough said.
> 
> As far as the oil.  You should check it atleast once every couple of weeks man..



I sometimes don't even drive it for a couple of weeks, except to a little store about 2 miles from here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She sho has, but still purty too!


and she still hasnt got a butt 


Keebs said:


> Ain't she though?!?!
> 
> Mornin............... Mama admitted, think she has a UTI, that's about par for the course with her too............ at least she'll get the rehab she needs from the LAST fall she had.......



Glad it want to bad Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and she still hasnt got a butt
> 
> 
> Glad it want to bad Keebs



Going back to look again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

It's all up in her belly...no wonder!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It's all up in her belly...no wonder!



she says the only ghetto she has is on her chin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

she sent me a different selfie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she sent me a different selfie



she takes great selfies.  hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she takes great selfies.  hope you enjoyed it



it was wonderful; i sent her back some of me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

bOOM bOOM, it may take me a year to put 3,000 miles on my truck between oil changes, so I don't regularly check it. I've had this happen another time several yrs back and the shop told me about it.
Reckon I will start checking it more often.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it was wonderful; i sent her back some of me


that poor poor girl 


Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, it may take me a year to put 3,000 miles on my truck between oil changes, so I don't regularly check it. I've had this happen another time several yrs back and the shop told me about it.
> Reckon I will start checking it more often.



3 months or every 3,000 miles  

Im teasin, heck if i didnt drive a truck no more than that I wouldnt check it that often either


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

i can go 10k between oil changes in my truck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that poor poor girl
> 
> 
> 3 months or every 3,000 miles
> ...



Well, but I may put 1000 on it one month...who knows? It just depends what I have going on whether I drive it a lot or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Wish they'd hurry up so I can go get some dual exhaust installed and ride around with some AC again!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, but I may put 1000 on it one month...who knows? It just depends what I have going on whether I drive it a lot or not.



I got a truck in the yard that hasnt had an oil change in 2 years.  It get crunk up every so often but rarely driven.   I was just giving you a hard time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a truck in the yard that hasnt had an oil change in 2 years.  It get crunk up every so often but rarely driven.   I was just giving you a hard time



I plan on driving this thing and repairing/rebuilding it as long as I can. I DO NOT want another vehicle payment.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad she's OK. Hospital is the best place she could be right now.
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on GO!


Doc should have admitted her over a week ago & put her in the nursing home for rehab, but nnnnooooooo, us girls don't know what we're talking about.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> and she still hasnt got a butt
> 
> 
> Glad it want to bad Keebs


Thanks.............. she's just miffed with me now (again) because I called the EMT's to her instead of going myself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning, busy today, just a drive by. Jeff everytime i fill up with gas i check the oil. Something to do while the pump is running. Never know when something may just start leaking. My red truck is like yours, i've put maybe 6000 miles on it in about 8 years. If it sits for over a couple of months i check it before i crank it. I've preached to my daughter if her car blew up tomorrow i'll put a new engine in it, if she runs it out of oil and ruins it cause of neglect its on her shoulders. Walking aint crowded.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a truck in the yard that hasnt had an oil change in 2 years.  It get crunk up every so often but rarely driven.   I was just giving you a hard time



Change your oil every so often regardless of mileage


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, busy today, just a drive by. Jeff everytime i fill up with gas i check the oil. Something to do while the pump is running. Never know when something may just start leaking. My red truck is like yours, i've put maybe 6000 miles on it in about 8 years. If it sits for over a couple of months i check it before i crank it. I've preached to my daughter if her car blew up tomorrow i'll put a new engine in it, if she runs it out of oil and ruins it cause of neglect its on her shoulders. Walking aint crowded.



Yep...I used to keep it checked, just got lazy I reckon since I don't drive it all that much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff should be ashamed of himself



I'm is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm is!



But elated at the same time, now that it's not costing me an arm and a leg!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm torn between both feelings of shame and elation now hdm!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Todays hawt lady , Christina Hendricks


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm torn between both feelings of shame and elation now hdm!



hdm will often make you feel that way...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Todays hawt lady , Christina Hendricks



Lawdy...she's sho nuff purty!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm torn between both feelings of shame and elation now hdm!



=


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff is on a roller coaster of emotions


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Got a dad-blame pair house wrens that are just absolutely determined to build a nest in my garage again for the umpteenth time. Coming to within 5' of me to bring the materials in here and squawkin at me to boot. I've done ripped out 3-4 of it's nesting attempts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff is on a roller coaster of emotions



I may have to self medicate before this day is over!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff is on a roller coaster of emotions



maybe hes dealing with manapause


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe hes dealing with manapause



No....I'm dealing with norideapause.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

crap, i killed that thread... again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap, i killed that thread... again



Which one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

What'd I miss


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one?



I meant this thread...   I cant get right today


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss



HFH being a girly thread killer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss



I passed a truck this morning of 75 from Mr H22's job.  Was he coming to Tifton to see how beautiful it was?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I passed a truck this morning of 75 from Mr H22's job.  Was he coming to Tifton to see how beautiful it was?



I think he's going to meet Dert, Strang and hdm03.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's going to meet Dert, Strang and hdm03.



Thanks for the warning, Ill make sure to stay away from the park today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's going to meet Dert, Strang and hdm03.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


>



we gonna get cray cray up in therra


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2014)

Can't get motivated today!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I passed a truck this morning of 75 from Mr H22's job.  Was he coming to Tifton to see how beautiful it was?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's going to meet Dert, Strang and hdm03.





rydert said:


>





hdm03 said:


> we gonna get cray cray up in therra



We are on a super secret scoutin trip to find the purfec place to set up Strang's new blind he got for one of his many birfdays


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> We are on a super secret scoutin trip to find the purfec place to set up Strang's new blind he got for one of his many birfdays



I hope it was an ameristep, i hear they are great


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

protein bar and Diet Dr pepper fer snack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> protein bar and Diet Dr pepper fer snack



Why you have a snack so close to lunch


Handful of toasted almonds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2014)

dang dilated eyes sure make you see funny.   At least they are good to go without a change from a year ago.  

Does the park have a historical or hysterical marker?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

Carter's fried chicken short thigh & salad.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you have a snack so close to lunch
> 
> 
> Handful of toasted almonds.



I didnt want anything big right now.. Ill eat my lunch 'round 230 or 3ish


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt want anything big right now.. Ill eat my lunch 'round 230 or 3ish



Saving that boyish figure?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saving that boyish figure?



trying to get my highschool figure back that I never had.. can u see this


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trying to get my highschool figure back that I never had.. can u see this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



  i was gonna make him strain to read it seeing how his eyes we dilated


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was gonna make him strain to read it seeing how his eyes we dilated


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I know you cant see it but Im giving you the stinkeye right now


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you cant see it but Im giving you the stinkeye right now



you giving her tha what?.........


oh my.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> you giving her tha what?.........
> 
> 
> oh my.....



  you idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you cant see it but Im giving you the stinkeye right now



I'm confused! Did you drop the soap???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you cant see it but Im giving you the stinkeye right now










rydert said:


> you giving her tha what?.........
> 
> 
> oh my.....


  


blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!


Yo, Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yo, Blood!



Howyoudoin keebsalishus?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

Kang


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

Folks?


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

danggit........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> danggit........



Wassamatter lilfeller.... They's enough kangin an kwangin to go around


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

Announcement, announcement!!!! My sons baseball team is in 20th place out of 104 teams in the Cooperstown NY youth world series!


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wassamatter lilfeller.... They's enough kangin an kwangin to go around


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wassamatter lilfeller.... They's enough kangin an kwangin to go around


Rydert said he will be kwang next time


blood on the ground said:


> Announcement, announcement!!!! My sons baseball team is in 20th place out of 104 teams in the Cooperstown NY youth world series!



Grats


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Announcement, announcement!!!! My sons baseball team is in 20th place out of 104 teams in the Cooperstown NY youth world series!



congrats


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

somebody cheated


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

what do you mean?..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> somebody cheated



Mmmmm maybe!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

Ya'll remember that song ( I would like to buy the world some coke) ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Announcement, announcement!!!! My sons baseball team is in 20th place out of 104 teams in the Cooperstown NY youth world series!


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll remember that song ( I would like to buy the world some coke) ?



neva heard of it.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Made ya giggle an toot didn't I Ry dirt


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll remember that song ( I would like to buy the world some coke) ?



i could snort a line to two if you're buying


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> neva heard of it.............



Look it up.... Thad be spencive Ta buy the world some coke


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i could snort a line to two if you're buying



You snort while you sang??? I'm sangin a song monon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Announcement, announcement!!!! My sons baseball team is in 20th place out of 104 teams in the Cooperstown NY youth world series!


Way to go!!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll remember that song ( I would like to buy the world some coke) ?



This one


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Way to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This one



Don't know! It won't open out here in the fields! You probably right though, I ain't ever seen you be wrong.... Picked the right husband, picked me as to frien! You just make all the right choices!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Todays hawt lady , Christina Hendricks





Well now.....

You done good....


Don`t know who she is either, but she be some punkin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't know! It won't open out here in the fields! You probably right though, I ain't ever seen you be wrong.... Picked the right husband, picked me as to frien! You just make all the right choices!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

BOG = hiney kisser


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now.....
> 
> You done good....
> 
> ...



  per your request


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 4, 2014)

Flopped it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey HFH, you a daddy yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey HFH, you a daddy yet?



not yet,   Hes being stubborn like his mama


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she done got pregnant who nuff



Awww she looks soooo pretty! 




Keebs said:


> Ain't she though?!?!
> 
> Mornin............... Mama admitted, think she has a UTI, that's about par for the course with her too............ at least she'll get the rehab she needs from the LAST fall she had.......



Glad she's gonna be ok!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> BOG = hiney kisser



Cheatin hiny kissa! LOL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

i dont know what to think with all this hiney smoochin in here...  It makes me uncomfortable


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont know what to think with all this hiney smoochin in here...  It makes me uncomfortable



yeah....right...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> yeah....right...



hey dirt hows the wife?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> per your request





Leave her right where she be for a couple of days. Thanks...


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey dirt hows the wife?



.....idjit.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

red breast


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> .....idjit.....



  i didnt say to tell her hey.. i was just askin how the pretty lady was doing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2014)

Been outside working all day.... i dont like it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

Yawn, skretch, toot .  I slept too long today.


Cooked Dawn breakfast this morning, stayed up too late.


Afternoon friends !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffy = stinky


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 790322
> 
> red breast



Like


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...











You ought to see some of the texts I get from my 89yr old Mom . . No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ought to see some of the texts I get from my 89yr old Mom . . No No:



must refrain from your mama jokes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 790322
> 
> red breast






hdm03 said:


> fluffy = stinky



Yup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

ewww stanky fluff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> must refrain from your mama jokes





Thanks, she's old.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

hfh said ewww???  what a nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

My grandpappy turnt 89 today and still sharp as a tac


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I wanna go fishing....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Awww she looks soooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!


mudracing101 said:


> Been outside working all day.... i dont like it


 no comment............... other'n you 'bout ready?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, toot .  I slept too long today.
> 
> 
> Cooked Dawn breakfast this morning, stayed up too late.
> ...


you fuss with too little sleep, you fuss with too much, never satisfied, are you?
I'm out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My grandpappy turnt 89 today and still sharp as a tac



Obviously you didnt get those genetics


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, she's old.





hdm03 said:


> My grandpappy turnt 89 today and still sharp as a tac






rhbama3 said:


> I wanna go fishing....


Lets go



Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> no comment............... other'n you 'bout ready?
> 
> ...


Lets go



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Obviously you didnt get those genetics


Burn!!!! 










Later y'all, i'm out.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Obviously you didnt get those genetics



I don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it



Its ok lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

bye Keebs, bye mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> no comment............... other'n you 'bout ready?
> 
> ...






Stating a fact doesn't = fussin . . . No No:



Dang wimmenz . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stating a fact doesn't = fussin . . . No No:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang wimmenz . . .







 I know you luvs me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know you luvs me!







Yes, yes I do !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been studying up on this ocean and surf fishing and was just wondering...... would a redfish hit a cricket? I mean, there is all sorts of bugs on the edge of the marshes, why doesnt anybody fish with crickets or worms in saltwater?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been studying up on this ocean and surf fishing and was just wondering...... would a redfish hit a cricket? I mean, there is all sorts of bugs on the edge of the marshes, why doesnt anybody fish with crickets or worms in saltwater?



Excellent question, I would like to know my self!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been studying up on this ocean and surf fishing and was just wondering...... would a redfish hit a cricket? I mean, there is all sorts of bugs on the edge of the marshes, why doesnt anybody fish with crickets or worms in saltwater?





They do, but most of 'em are wearin helmets.



Actually there is a salt water worm and several bait companies duplicate them, just never seen anyone fish them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know you luvs me!





Yes we do, Ma Hen!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been studying up on this ocean and surf fishing and was just wondering...... would a redfish hit a cricket? I mean, there is all sorts of bugs on the edge of the marshes, why doesnt anybody fish with crickets or worms in saltwater?



bama, im only saying this cause I like you...  with your luck stay in a LARGE boat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They do, but most of 'em are wearin helmets.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is a salt water worm and several bait companies duplicate them, just never seen anyone fish them.



Hmmm..... I may have to try it on Hwy 77 Bridge. Of course, i expect to overhear somebody say "look at what this idiot is fishing with".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They do, but most of 'em are wearin helmets.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bama, im only saying this cause I like you...  with your luck stay in a LARGE boat



Nope. I do all my flounder gigging/falling out on a small boat. The only problem i ever had as when my idiot brother in law thought he as about to gig a 4 foot gator. Well,  right as he was about to gig the gator, the mud parted in front of him and the gator's BACK came up out of the silt. That 4 footer turned into a 10 footer in 2.5 seconds. He rapped the boat with his tail on the way out. I fell out one side of the boat, Gary fell out the other side. Neither one of us was in the water long enough to get wet. 
Of course, i do lose my balance occasionally but don't get hurt too bad when i fall out of the boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmm..... I may have to try it on Hwy 77 Bridge. Of course, i expect to overhear somebody say "look at what this idiot is fishing with".





Pookie, just book a trip with my PCB guide, you won't regret it, and there's a VERY good chance you'll come home unscathed . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, just book a trip with my PCB guide, you won't regret it, and there's a VERY good chance you'll come home unscathed . .



He's not ready for a guy like me to be on his boat.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



I figured YOU of all people would have known the answer to my question.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Im out folks, yall have a good night


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I figured YOU of all people would have known the answer to my question.





Much has changed since I fished salt. Haven`t fished the flats since the early 80s, haven`t fished the bays since the late 80s. I have a lot to relearn...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He's not ready for a guy like me to be on his boat.....






Er uhm Pookie, he's carried me and my buds out with 4 cases of beer on the boat . . just for a half a day trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Much has changed since I fished salt. Haven`t fished the flats since the early 80s, haven`t fished the bays since the late 80s. I have a lot to relearn...





Nick, ole pal, ole buddy 'o mine, I can cut that learnin curve in half in ONE day . .  just sayin . .



Free tip #1, topwater early mornin, tip #2, Berkley Gulp under a poppin cork, when all else fails, shiners under a poppin cork.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Pookie, he's carried me and my buds out with 4 cases of beer on the boat . . just for a half a day trip.



Here's the list of possibilities:
"Hey man, i'm sorry about breaking your rod."
"I'm sorry i accidentally knocked your tackle box into the water."
"I'm sorry i puked all over your electronics."
"I have no idea how i managed to backlash it that bad."
"It was weird how 7 inches of rain and 40 mph winds suddenly hammered us on a sunny day. That never happens to me."
"Sorry, i sat on your sandwich."
"It was weird how i stepped on the boat and the motor started smoking." 
Pick 3 and that'll be about average.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy hump day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Here's the list of possibilities:
> "Hey man, i'm sorry about breaking your rod."
> "I'm sorry i accidentally knocked your tackle box into the water."
> "I'm sorry i puked all over your electronics."
> ...





Done all of the above except the smokin motor.

He quit buying Boker grips because of me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy hump day!!!!!!!!!





Hiya purty lil Mama !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you cant see it but Im giving you the stinkeye right now





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont know what to think with all this hiney smoochin in here...  It makes me uncomfortable



who started this sunless nonsense?


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

Beef stir fry .....with onions, squash, and zukini...all fresh!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Beef stir fry .....with onions, squash, and zukini...all fresh!!



grilled burgers and jalapeno poppers here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> who started this sunless nonsense?



Sunless?  Huh?   






Grilled cheese burgers was sho nuff good


----------



## karen936 (Jun 4, 2014)

I want me some poppers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Watching the cmt music awards...  not so country.. at all


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep...love me some poppers ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

Dirt.  How old are your youngans?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Watching the cmt music awards...  not so country.. at all



Watching the Big Bang Theory and waiting on my poppers to finish. Gonna watch the season 3 finale of Sherlock on Netflix  later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Watching the Big Bang Theory and waiting on my poppers to finish. Gonna watch the season 3 finale of Sherlock on Netflix  later.



We love some bbt around here.  Sheldons social awkwardness is great.   Tell ya a show we used to like alot.... House


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dirt.  How old are your youngans?



18
13


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

There is potentially water from the sky on Thirstday and the garden sure is parched.

I too am ready for the freshly brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers.

I will be happy to drink a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I am having a hard time getting awake.  Couldn't sleep too well last night so today may be a long day for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is potentially water from the sky on Thirstday and the garden sure is parched.
> 
> I too am ready for the freshly brewed



Mornin gobblein.....it's about time, I got a purty good dusting mowing the grass the other day. Veggies and grass sure could use a drink from nature's sprinkler. Bring it on! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I will be happy to drink a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I am having a hard time getting awake.  Couldn't sleep too well last night so today may be a long day for me.



Mornin Mike, fortunately I went out like a rock last night. Woke up earlier than I wanted to, but that internal alarm went off. Have a good'un and be safe out there today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning folks, its thirsty Thursday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

went outside to let the dog relieve herself last night.   Walked over to check and make sure the grill was out and the danged dog ran off..  I called that mutt for 30 minutes and she wouldn come back.   WIfey said she was waiting on the front door step this morning...   Dog made me miss an hour of beauty sleep


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

herro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

where is errbody this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> went outside to let the dog relieve herself last night.   Walked over to check and make sure the grill was out and the danged dog ran off..  I called that mutt for 30 minutes and she wouldn come back.   WIfey said she was waiting on the front door step this morning...   Dog made me miss an hour of beauty sleep



 Rip Van Winkle couldn't sleep that amount of ugly off! 

Moanin, bOOM bOOM! 



hdm03 said:


> herro



Mernin...it's beUtiful here today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is errbody this morning?



eyes hear and GONe again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

Wanted to take my truck to exhaust shop, but the one I'm trying to call is not answering. Don't know if I want to use a shop that isn't open by 8:00 am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanted to take my truck to exhaust shop, but the one I'm trying to call is not answering. Don't know if I want to use a shop that isn't open by 8:00 am.



That would make one wonder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would make one wonder.



boom there it is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Rip Van Winkle couldn't sleep that amount of ugly off!
> 
> Moanin, bOOM bOOM!
> 
> ...



True, very sad, but true


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

gobble done snuck on in here and got the crown


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> boom there it is.



Perpetual Coffee Kang....no matter!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

How ya'll are?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs done come in here stylin and profilin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How ya'll are?



 

Just Fabulous....and you? 

How's Momma?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would make one wonder.



Time to call another shop. This one was close by


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to call another shop. This one was close by



Jeff, make sure to ask around, the quality of work may be worth waiting.  Some exhaust shops are in and out and do a poor job.  Leaks, crappy welds, junk hangers etc.  It may sound good at first but you may regret it later


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs done come in here stylin and profilin


 


Jeff C. said:


> Just Fabulous....and you?
> 
> How's Momma?


Surprisingly, no bladder infection......  he is keeping her for "uncontrolled diabetes" - - she is *SUPPOSED* to use the sliding scale, but you can't tell her nothing, she gives herself the same dadblasted dosage every single time!  It really is a wonder she hasn't really messed herself up yet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2014)

Mernin!!!! Its raining here in the 30132.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Surprisingly, no bladder infection......  he is keeping her for "uncontrolled diabetes" - - she is *SUPPOSED* to use the sliding scale, but you can't tell her nothing, she gives herself the same dadblasted dosage every single time!  It really is a wonder she hasn't really messed herself up yet!



I ain't never met a senior citizen you tell could tell anything, bout like a teenager!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, make sure to ask around, the quality of work may be worth waiting.  Some exhaust shops are in and out and do a poor job.  Leaks, crappy welds, junk hangers etc.  It may sound good at first but you may regret it later



There's several more quality, custom exhaust shops around, this one was recommended and close by is all. The other's aren't that far, but much more densely populated/traffic areas that I just as soon not venture to.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

OH.....did I mention that I now have AC, no more ticking noise due to low oil pressure, brand new T/A radials, front end alignment with no more shimmy, windshield washer sprayer that was merely clogged from sucking up trash when it went empty and was refilled just a few days ago, AND the fact that it didn't cost the potential $2500.00-$3000.00 that I was expecting.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

I talked to mud yesterday after work.  He tried to convince me they hae been keeping him busy. 


Recon they are having a run on clear and plaid paint


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OH.....did I mention that I now have AC, no more ticking noise due to low oil pressure, brand new T/A radials, front end alignment with no more shimmy, windshield washer sprayer that was merely clogged from sucking up trash when it went empty and was refilled just a few days ago, AND the fact that it didn't cost the potential $2500.00-$3000.00 that I was expecting.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

The paint business must be good this time of the year......good for Mud!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

He's probably getting excited about his trip to Golden Corral tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



MizT goes to da grocery store or shopping in general and always comes home and brags that she saved, say $83.00, even though she spent $300.00 or so. 

When she got home yesterday, I told her I saved $1900.00


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The paint business must be good this time of the year......good for Mud!



I need to send him a P.M. about some paint......wish I knew he was in the paint business a long time ago.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi dertO!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't never met a senior citizen you tell could tell anything, bout like a teenager!


ain't that the truth?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> OH.....did I mention that I now have AC, no more ticking noise due to low oil pressure, brand new T/A radials, front end alignment with no more shimmy, windshield washer sprayer that was merely clogged from sucking up trash when it went empty and was refilled just a few days ago, AND the fact that it didn't cost the potential $2500.00-$3000.00 that I was expecting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

CYL!! I finally got exhuast shop to answer, sounds like he is the only one there and can jump right on mine when I get there. Good price too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!! I finally got exhuast shop to answer, sounds like he is the only one there and can jump right on mine when I get there. Good price too!



gonna want some audio when you get it back


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2014)

Fried chicken legs  ... I do love the running gear!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



morning maam, adn kqwang on top of that


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



I like that avatar!


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

Chief O

don't blow yo motor up, just so you can hear dem pipes


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't ever take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't ever take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!!



you fell asleep on the toilet didnt you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT goes to da grocery store or shopping in general and always comes home and brags that she saved, say $83.00, even though she spent $300.00 or so.
> 
> When she got home yesterday, I told her I saved $1900.00



Did she see rainbows and think she could go spend it?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

I just coughed; but I'm ok.  Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just coughed; but I'm ok.  Thanks



bet gobble cant say that


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

hfh kilt the thread again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh kilt the thread again



it takes years of practice to kill a thread as easily as I do


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

howdy Mrs Crickett


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2014)

Is K ok? Is TP awake? Is hdmo3 in Tifton?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Did Fuzzy put conditioner on his hair?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

I just coughed; but I'm okay.  Thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2014)

Its a very nice day... Cloudy and breezy... I wouldn't mind it if it stayed like this all summer &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

One of my Life Guard boys just brought me a plate of mexican goodness!  I honestly don't know what all is on my plate, but what I've tried so far, is good tadeaf!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Bet Chief got some Flowmasters !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

bet keebs was flirting with the lifeguard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet keebs was flirting with the lifeguard





Prolly been prancin 'round the pool with her thong on.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> One of my Life Guard boys just brought me a plate of mexican goodness!  I honestly don't know what all is on my plate, but what I've tried so far, is good tadeaf!



Got any pics of Life Guard?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2014)

Afternoon Georgia Youngins..


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Georgia Youngins..



Hey KD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Howdy KyD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet keebs was flirting with the lifeguard


funny you should say that........... he's the one that I am constantly "getting on to" about one thing or another........last year I had to stay on him about leaving his phone in the office & not with him on deck!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly been prancin 'round the pool with her thong on.


Dude, please................... 


Crickett said:


> Got any pics of Life Guard?


That can be arranged.................... 
but they are all just babies................. 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Georgia Youngins..


Hiya Charlie!!!!!!!!  How ya feelin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 hey you!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That can be arranged....................
> but they are all just babies.................


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2014)

I am feeling some better, I am headed to hospital for more test this afternoon. Hope I pass them all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

crickett said:


> got any pics of life guard?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Hope you studied hard charlie


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am feeling some better, I am headed to hospital for more test this afternoon. Hope I pass them all.







Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 790432



 He's such a cutie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am feeling some better, I am headed to hospital for more test this afternoon. Hope I pass them all.


Go study. NOW! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 790432



Precious!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He's such a cutie!






That's lil Quack !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Lifeguard?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am feeling some better, I am headed to hospital for more test this afternoon. Hope I pass them all.


be on your best behavior, I know how you Moultrie boys like to chase nurses up & down the halls!


Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 790432


they ain't much older'n him!


hdm03 said:


> Lifeguard?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Lifeguard?



help....help....help...i'm drowning


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am feeling some better, I am headed to hospital for more test this afternoon. Hope I pass them all.



I hope so too,to,two,2,II, tu-tu......

the chicken races just ain't the same without you.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Lifeguard?



She's a lifeguard too,to,two,2,tu-tu
Girlz gotz skills. Drives boats,  flies planes, saves folks what caint swim,post #10,000th post. I'm impressed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> help....help....help...i'm drowning






Hold on . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

help....help....help...i'm drowning


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2014)

I had just soon chase a Nurse as look at her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Wait......................Quack gots pic of half neekid men on his puter.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hold on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait......................Quack gots pic of half neekid men on his puter.



he may be the new nancy..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


>



I know. Right.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

HFH and Quack = cat fight


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> he may be the new nancy..........



And now he can't defend himself. He NEVA reads back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2014)

Zaxby's... its sunny and hot outside.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Fluffy folks tend to sweat a lot


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's... its sunny and hot outside.



chaffing?............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy folks tend to sweat a lot






rydert said:


> chaffing?............



Thats none of your business dirt. But let me say Gold bond medicated powder is the bomb


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait......................Quack gots pic of half neekid men on his puter.


what Crickett said..........    


Crickett said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats none of your business dirt. But let me say Gold bond medicated powder is the bomb


buy stock now, huh?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

gonna be a long hot summer for poor ol Fluffy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Lifeguard?



I think im going to do like the kid off sandlot and jump in the deep end of the pool now...


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> buy stock now, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think im going to do like the kid off sandlot and jump in the deep end of the pool now...



never saw it........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

If anybody sees Migmack, tell him I found his little brother. Thanks.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 790444



Idk why but that picture gives me the giggles bad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If anybody sees Migmack, tell him I found his little brother. Thanks.



That's my bubba.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> never saw it........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> That's my bubba.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Why did Quack come to mind when I read this
http://living.msn.com/family-parenting/kid-writes-the-best-letter-from-camp-ever


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

cant believe rydert never seen sandlot.. poor fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why did Quack come to mind when I read this
> http://living.msn.com/family-parenting/kid-writes-the-best-letter-from-camp-ever





No No:


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what Crickett said..........



I was laughing so hard I couldn't quote everybody!


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

Sure is hot today.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

Hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

what is "sandlot" Nancy?  A show on Lifetime?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm gonna be a great-aunt for the 9th time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna be a great-aunt for the 9th time!



 Getting my 9th one this month!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

grats keebs


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

somebody be getting old............just sayin......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

I got more kinfolks than I need.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody be getting old............just sayin......



We don't need a reminder.


And I hope it hurt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting my 9th one this month!


Get OUTTA Here!!!!!!


rydert said:


> somebody be getting old............just sayin......


Getting my aaaaa.............. never mind!


Nicodemus said:


> I got more kinfolks than I need.


 and some you ain't even kin too, huh?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We don't need a reminder.
> 
> 
> And I hope it hurt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Get OUTTA Here!!!!!!
> 
> Getting my aaaaa.............. never mind!
> 
> and some you ain't even kin too, huh?





Don`t make me smile or laff!   





Ma Hen....


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We don't need a reminder.
> 
> 
> And I hope it hurt.



it did.......



thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

bored tadeaf..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me smile or laff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know you can't hep it with me around!


Hooked On Quack said:


> bored tadeaf..


ok, here's what ya do............
























set down























take your shoes off






















count your toes................
























put your shoes back on....................





























stand up..................





























repeat.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

already did that.

Now it's flooding here in MON.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

That everlastin` Keebs... grrrr....   


Can`t help but love her to death though..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Quack needs to start drankin'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs, you know quack cant count past 10 and hes got 6 toes per foot...  boys gonna get a migraine


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack needs to start drankin'





Think gooseneck original Coors, ice cold, so cold ever swaller makes your teeth hurt.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored tadeaf..



call up pooh and see if he wants to play.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Think gooseneck original Coors, ice cold, so cold ever swaller makes your teeth hurt.



Perfect day for that!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah; bring pooh back; Quack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack needs to start drankin'





hdm03 said:


> Perfect day for that!





For sure, hotter`n fire here today. Even the breeze is hot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack needs to start drankin'









Nicodemus said:


> Think gooseneck original Coors, ice cold, so cold ever swaller makes your teeth hurt.




Went and bought some Coors Light in the goosenecks the other day, I be likin 'em !!! 




rydert said:


> call up pooh and see if he wants to play.......





hdm03 said:


> Yeah; bring pooh back; Quack.






Oh, okay . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

The good stuff. And a few drinks for The Lady.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The good stuff. And a few drinks for The Lady.





Dang, the redhead dranks MM and Coors ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Pooh is KANG !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, the redhead dranks MM and Coors ???





She likes Coors, and the "sweet" drinks. When we first met, her drink was 7 and 7, and her beer was Michelob.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She likes Coors, and the "sweet" drinks. When we first met, her drink was 7 and 7, and her beer was Michelob.






Dawn hates beer, will drink the occasional wine cooler, but would rather have some Grey Goose/Absolut with DC, I drank enough for both of us . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn hates beer, will drink the occasional wine cooler, but would rather have some Grey Goose/Absolut with DC, I drank enough for both of us . .





Only way we drink vodka is in bloody mary`s. I like them thangs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> already did that.
> 
> Now it's flooding here in MON.


ok, now put some gloves on, but stand up and count your fingers............ 


Nicodemus said:


> That everlastin` Keebs... grrrr....
> 
> 
> Can`t help but love her to death though..


 


hdm03 said:


> Quack needs to start drankin'


what makes you think he hasn't?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you know quack cant count past 10 and hes got 6 toes per foot...  boys gonna get a migraine


true dat.........


Nicodemus said:


> Think gooseneck original Coors, ice cold, so cold ever swaller makes your teeth hurt.


If I weren't into recycling cans, I'd go with the bottles............. but I may have to try some goosenecks!


rydert said:


> call up pooh and see if he wants to play.......





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn hates beer, will drink the occasional wine cooler, but would rather have some Grey Goose/Absolut with DC, I drank enough for both of us . .


 I like beer................. wiser's better, but yeah, I like beer.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

LMS dont like beer.  tiquila is her drank of choice...


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS dont like beer.  tiquila is her drank of choice...



tequila=to kill ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

Vroom Vroom.......bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't like beer in a can; only da bottle for me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

I likes da beer if its real cold and im real hot...  beers go down good then.  and I aint real picky on what kind


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I likes da beer if its real cold and im real hot...  beers go down good then.  and I aint real picky on what kind



I bet you like wine coolers


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet you like wine coolers



or some type of drank with an umbrella in it.........


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dang, ya'll drank a lot


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The good stuff. And a few drinks for The Lady.



How are those Smirnoff screwdrivers? Any good?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

I went to Gander Mountain and Wal-mart and bought a bunch of fiddly bits and hooks to make some surf and bottom fishing rigs. Yeah, i got it bad.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet you like wine coolers



Nope, Long island iced tea is my favorite drink tho


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> How are those Smirnoff screwdrivers? Any good?





To me they just taste like orange juice. It would take a #3 washtub full of em to get me a buzz though. 

I prefer good bourbon, on ice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna want some audio when you get it back



Already warned MizT! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Did she see rainbows and think she could go spend it?



Shhhhhh....don't go givin her any ideas.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet Chief got some Flowmasters !!



Magnaflow with 2 chrome tips about 12" long out behind each rear wheel. 



KyDawg said:


> I am feeling some better, I am headed to hospital for more test this afternoon. Hope I pass them all.



Get well soon, Pops! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 790444



  

Make a good avatar!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> How are those Smirnoff screwdrivers? Any good?



hfh will probably know the answer to your question........Nancy?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, now put some gloves on, but stand up and count your fingers............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like beer too but mines gotta be in a bottle. For some reason it just tastes weird out of a can.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

its thundering.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope, Long island iced tea is my favorite drink tho








I`m losin` hope in you.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

bottled beer is da bomb..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> its thundering.........



speakin' of thunder; tell you wife i said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Dang, ya'll drank a lot


 I quit.



Jeff C. said:


> Already warned MizT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2014)

What?!!!?? Wasnt even trying. Bam


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> speakin' of thunder; tell you wife i said hey



.....wait..idjit.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What?!!!?? Wasnt even trying. Bam



that one snuck up on me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What?!!!?? Wasnt even trying. Bam





This is important?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

crap.......i wasn't paying attention either.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> To me they just taste like orange juice. It would take a #3 washtub full of em to get me a buzz though.
> 
> I prefer good bourbon, on ice.



Might have to give'em a try.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> .....wait..idjit.....



Tell her i said hey too Dirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m losin` hope in you.....



hey dont judge unless youve tried one... them things are awesome and get ya red faced pretty quick


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

LMS be at teh Doctors office.. looks like no baby today


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey dont judge unless youve tried one... them things are awesome and get ya red faced pretty quick





I did. Had to eat a fence lizard to get the taste of that drink out of my mouth


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS be at teh Doctors office.. looks like no baby today



When is her actual due date?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I did. Had to eat a fence lizard to get the taste of that drink out of my mouth


back in my drinking days i drank crown straight.. does that count?


Crickett said:


> When is her actual due date?



june 23rd... but she wont ever make it with her BP going up and down


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> back in my drinking days i drank crown straight.. does that count?
> 
> 
> june 23rd... but she wont ever make it with her BP going up and down





Let me ponder on that a spell, and consult with my esteemed colleague.



Hey Quack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me ponder on that a spell, and consult with my esteemed colleague.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Quack?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS be at teh Doctors office.. looks like no baby today



might have spoken too soon..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I quit.



Low rumble/purr @ Idle, low deep tone through 1,2,3- accleration, drops back to low rumble/purr when it drops into OD. Deep low tone at 70 mph.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope, Long island iced tea is my favorite drink tho


Have you tried the new "Twisted Tea"?  I think it's another "long Island tea" too, but I wanna give it a try!


Crickett said:


> I like beer too but mines gotta be in a bottle. For some reason it just tastes weird out of a can.


yeah, some are like that, but not all!


rydert said:


> its thundering.........


looks like the rain will miss my garden.............


Nicodemus said:


> I`m losin` hope in you.....


No No:never give up hope, darlin', Neva!!  We didn't on Quack & see what a ................. never mind........ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS be at teh Doctors office.. looks like no baby today


oh well, that baby knows what to do!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> back in my drinking days i drank crown straight.. does that count?
> 
> 
> june 23rd... but she wont ever make it with her BP going up and down



Dang....well I hope she can make it til then... the 23rd is a GREAT day. Me & my hubby will be celebrating our 13th anniversary on the 23rd.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

looks like a baby today or tom... shes already at 3 CM


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS be at teh Doctors office.. looks like no baby today



Poor girl.... dat baby gonna weigh 27 pounds by the time the oven buzzer dings.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like a baby today or tom... shes already at 3 CM


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like a baby today or tom... shes already at 3 CM




If he's born tomorrow, or after midnight tonight, it'll be the same day as my older brother and sister(twins).


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like a baby today or tom... shes already at 3 CM


if ya need any help delivering.....just let me know


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Poor girl.... dat baby gonna weigh 27 pounds by the time the oven buzzer dings.



---------------------


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> if ya need any help delivering.....just let me know



yea; i'll help too......you know nancy will just squeal like a girl and pass out


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> back in my drinking days i drank crown straight.. does that count?
> 
> 
> june 23rd... but she wont ever make it with her BP going up and down


Get some sleep now, plenty of it, you wont have much after.


Jeff C. said:


> Low rumble/purr @ Idle, low deep tone through 1,2,3- accleration, drops back to low rumble/purr when it drops into OD. Deep low tone at 70 mph.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like a baby today or tom... shes already at 3 CM


Oh well, scratch the sleeping idea. Hope all goes well!!!!!!!!!!



rydert said:


> if ya need any help delivering.....just let me know


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2014)

Gotta go................ BYE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> if ya need any help delivering.....just let me know



I doubt that stepping over a passed out rydert ( with a concussion) would be much help. The best thing you can do is boil some water on the stove. Not sure why that is so important but it's in all the movies and something for you to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Get some sleep now, plenty of it, you wont have much after.
> 
> 
> Oh well, scratch the sleeping idea. Hope all goes well!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Budro, I figgered you'd appreciate it! 

Think I'll go for a ride with the AC on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

bye folks...
  wish us luck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I went to Gander Mountain and Wal-mart and bought a bunch of fiddly bits and hooks to make some surf and bottom fishing rigs. Yeah, i got it bad.....




You're gonna putcha eye out . . 





Nicodemus said:


> I`m losin` hope in you.....





Nicodemus said:


> Let me ponder on that a spell, and consult with my esteemed colleague.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Quack?




Esteemed colleague here sir !!! 




hdm03 said:


> yea; i'll help too......you know nancy will just squeal like a girl and pass out









havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye folks...
> wish us luck





Best of luck to ya'll Louie and LMS !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

still here... waiting for her to get back to Tifton and im going to meet her at the hospital


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye folks...
> wish us luck



 I'm gonna wish you luck, bOOM bOOM.....lms and baby Gage will be fine. When them labor pains kick in though, and you start coaching her on her breathing and relaxing, make sure there's no throwable objects in lms' reach. 

Seriously Louie, wish yall the best of luck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Louie, the best to your Lady, you, and the little one when it gets here. My congratulations!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna wish you luck, bOOM bOOM.....lms and baby Gage will be fine. When them labor pains kick in though, and you start coaching her on her breathing and relaxing, make sure there's no throwable objects in lms' reach.
> 
> Seriously Louie, wish yall the best of luck!



Thanks Jeff, I appreciate it..  Im gonna be safer at her arms and head...   That girls has strong legs... poor Dr...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I doubt that stepping over a passed out rydert ( with a concussion) would be much help. The best thing you can do is boil some water on the stove. Not sure why that is so important but it's in all the movies and something for you to do.





Advice from a prufessional . . .




Nicodemus said:


> Louie, the best to your Lady, you, and the little one when it gets here. My congratulations!





You paiged me ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Advice from a prufessional . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uhh, not that I know of. I been outside puttin` trollin` rigs on the boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me ponder on that a spell, and consult with my esteemed colleague.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Quack?





Yes you did, it's right here ^^^^^^^^^^^^???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

Took MizT for a ride in da truck....it got her approval.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes you did, it's right here ^^^^^^^^^^^^???





Oh yea! Louie wanted to know if drinkin` Crown Royal straight would make us consider him a man. Crown is kinda weak, so I wanted to consult with you on should we pat him on the back, or go upside his head?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2014)

Gotta finish them racks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea! Louie wanted to know if drinkin` Crown Royal straight would make us consider him a man. Crown is kinda weak, so I wanted to consult with you on should we pat him on the back, or go upside his head?






Upside his head . .


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I doubt that stepping over a passed out rydert ( with a concussion) would be much help. The best thing you can do is boil some water on the stove. Not sure why that is so important but it's in all the movies and something for you to do.




The purpose of boiling water in the old days was to use it to sterilize everything for the delivery. Or at least that is why it was explained to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> The purpose of boiling water in the old days was to use it to sterilize everything for the delivery. Or at least that is why it was explained to me.



Well....thank you, Mr. Fancy Pants!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Why am i trying to tie bottom rigs when they sell them for 99 cents?


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

Your welcome.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 5, 2014)

We are gonna have a baby!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> We are gonna have a baby!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!



When did you realize this fact?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When did you realize this fact?



Or do you mean today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> We are gonna have a baby!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!



We are?


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff dem women folks tend to like riding in louder trucks for some reason or another


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff dem women folks tend to like riding in louder trucks for some reason or another



So they don't have to listen to us.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So they don't have to listen to us.



  not exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not exactly what i was thinking...



I guess I should've asked, "which ones"?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff dem women folks tend to like riding in louder trucks for some reason or another



To cover up the noises there, they're, dare body makes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To cover up the noises there, they're, dare body makes?



Close.....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> We are gonna have a baby!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!



 for y'all!


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

Looking for a baby update? .....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> Looking for a baby update? .....



Nothing to tell.  Huryy up and wait...  gonna check her round 1030 or so


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2014)

Go ahead and take a nap, your gonna be up all night.


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> Go ahead and take a nap, your gonna be up all night.



Yep ....what he said ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Cant... to many people here


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2014)

No sleep Thursday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2014)

Nope  no sleep tonight


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2014)

iffn u don't mind I will.....drillin in Bainbridge tamara


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Woohoo...... hurry up and wait.....  and wait.... and wait


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

I am thinking boom boom needs a cup fast





bb in just a minute.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.

Yep, send over the fresh brewed coffee so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Since Boom Boom is already posting on here at this early  hour, he must be practicing on "how to loose lots of sleep".  Hate to tell him BUT that will be an everyday thing really soon now.  His entire world is about to be changed drastically.

Looks like a big glob of rain clouds etc has just about come and gone during the night.  I must have slept pretty soundly last night after all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

morning EE and fuzzy.  

Think I will see if the other drivelers need a wake up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

One shot is awake.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Thats for the coffee..  i sure needed it.  Sleepless night for sure..LMS is ill as a hornet.  Girl gets fussy when she cant eat breakfast


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats for the coffee..  i sure needed it.  Sleepless night for sure..LMS is ill as a hornet.  Girl gets fussy when she cant eat breakfast



Triple H

hungry, hormones, and hospital

not a good combination.  No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Triple H
> 
> hungry, hormones, and hospital
> 
> not a good combination.  No No:



True  atleast most of the nurses are HAWT!  Well that doesnt help her any but it keeps me entertained


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

Mornin`. 

Hope all turns out well today for ya`ll, Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

They are going to speed things up around 8 or so...   thanks nic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> True  atleast most of the nurses are HAWT!  Well that doesnt help her any but it keeps me entertained



Several drivelers want to know: are any of the hawt ones red heads?





And can you get a pic without being caught.  oke:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are going to speed things up around 8 or so...   thanks nic



Heard that with my son and at 2:30 in the afternoon the doc was ready to call it off for the day when things started happening.   


Caffeine will be available upon request.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Several drivelers want to know: are any of the hawt ones red heads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope blondes mostly.    i like blondes


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE and fuzzy.
> 
> Think I will see if the other drivelers need a wake up



Ooops.....I over slept! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats for the coffee..  i sure needed it.  Sleepless night for sure..LMS is ill as a hornet.  Girl gets fussy when she cant eat breakfast



Gage probably starvin too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Mornin folks....finally got a good rain last night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

It be dry in tifton but its beautiful here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It be dry in tifton but its beautiful here



You ain't seen BE-U-TEE-FUL til dat baby pops out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

So what time is lms going to deliver, bOOM bOOM?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning , Leroy you still at the hospital?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , Leroy you still at the hospital?



Mornin Budro! Yep, but his little green light went off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

HFH is hosting live from the womb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> HFH is hosting live from the womb.



I thought maybe we were going to get a play by play!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Contractions stopped.....  may not be a baby today....  doc mentioned sending her home...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Contractions stopped.....  may not be a baby today....  doc mentioned sending her home...



I thought today was going to be the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought today was going to be the day.



Yeah we did too....  they got her on that  get things rolling medicine.  I dont see her going home but she is staying at3 cm.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah we did too....  they got her on that  get things rolling medicine.  I dont see her going home but she is staying at3 cm.....



see post 531 and get some sleep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope HFH doesn't pass out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Louie, the day before I had Warren I worked in the garden for most of the day, then went inside and cleaned the house. I even got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the floors. After that I cooked supper and after we ate, I cleaned up the dishes and the kitchen. Nick went to bed early, but I stayed up and paced, walking the floor until about 4 in the morning. Then I took a shower, got ready, and woke Nick up telling him I thought that we might should go on to the hospital. We got to the hospital at 10 minutes till 5, walked across the parking lot, and went in to be admitted. They checked me and I was at 8 CM. Warren was born at 14 minutes after 5.



I worked a full day. Came home and took a shower to get ready to go to a baby shower given for me.(Cody was 3 weeks early and FULL grown I might add) Went out back to get H22 and my Mom and my water broke. I wasn't as lucky as you. Didn't have him till the next afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning folks.......

HFH - Let me and Mud know when the kid is born so we can schedule the test.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Louie, the day before I had Warren I worked in the garden for most of the day, then went inside and cleaned the house. I even got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the floors. After that I cooked supper and after we ate, I cleaned up the dishes and the kitchen. Nick went to bed early, but I stayed up and paced, walking the floor until about 4 in the morning. Then I took a shower, got ready, and woke Nick up telling him I thought that we might should go on to the hospital. We got to the hospital at 10 minutes till 5, walked across the parking lot, and went in to be admitted. They checked me and I was at 8 CM. Warren was born at 14 minutes after 5.


You were cutting it close werent you


gobbleinwoods said:


> see post 531 and get some sleep


She is having contractions they just had the sensor placed on the wwrong spot...   they are bout 3 minutes apart


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You were cutting it close werent you
> 
> She is having contractions they just had the sensor placed on the wwrong spot...   they are bout 3 minutes apart


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Louie, the day before I had Warren I worked in the garden for most of the day, then went inside and cleaned the house. I even got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the floors. After that I cooked supper and after we ate, I cleaned up the dishes and the kitchen. Nick went to bed early, but I stayed up and paced, walking the floor until about 4 in the morning. Then I took a shower, got ready, and woke Nick up telling him I thought that we might should go on to the hospital. We got to the hospital at 10 minutes till 5, walked across the parking lot, and went in to be admitted. They checked me and I was at 8 CM. Warren was born at 14 minutes after 5.



You sound just like my wife. The only difference though was I was the one that kept putting her off to go to the hospital that day.

I kept telling her you can be in labor here in the comfort of your own home, or laying in a hospital bed, take your pick. We lived 5 mins from the hospital, it was @ the next exit off I-75 from our exit and we were a mile from the interstate.

When we finally went to the hospital she was dilated about the same as you. They were giving me a hard time for keeping her home that long. It was in the late afternoon/early evening when we got there and she still didn't have him until 4:00 am in the morning the next day.

I was right afterall.....but Daddy don't know nuttin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You were cutting it close werent you
> 
> She is having contractions they just had the sensor placed on the wwrong spot...   they are bout 3 minutes apart


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Dang, Mandy, LilD was 3 weeks early too!!!!!!!!
Thought I was gonna go help baby sis move mama to the nursing home, but her BP is up so they are monitoring her for another 24 hours, ssoooo, since I already took off work, I'm gonna work on pickling some small green maters, plant my garden and wait on my pressure canner to arrive by UPS so I can get to canning this year!
LEROYYYYYY, tell LMS, Mango Butta said BREEEAAATTHHHHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!   and I have my cell on the counter so I can hear a text come through!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Mandy, LilD was 3 weeks early too!!!!!!!!
> Thought I was gonna go help baby sis move mama to the nursing home, but her BP is up so they are monitoring her for another 24 hours, ssoooo, since I already took off work, I'm gonna work on pickling some small green maters, plant my garden and wait on my pressure canner to arrive by UPS so I can get to canning this year!
> LEROYYYYYY, tell LMS, Mango Butta said BREEEAAATTHHHHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!   and I have my cell on the counter so I can hear a text come through!



 Mornin.....hope Momma improves!

I was tellin MizT the other day I want to pickle some lil green maters this year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2014)

Mernin kids, making a run to the dolla store, ya'll need anything? 
Right now its 7dust and toilet paper on the list! Anyone want some gum?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Mandy, LilD was 3 weeks early too!!!!!!!!
> Thought I was gonna go help baby sis move mama to the nursing home, but her BP is up so they are monitoring her for another 24 hours, ssoooo, since I already took off work, I'm gonna work on pickling some small green maters, plant my garden and wait on my pressure canner to arrive by UPS so I can get to canning this year!
> LEROYYYYYY, tell LMS, Mango Butta said BREEEAAATTHHHHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!   and I have my cell on the counter so I can hear a text come through!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....hope Momma improves!
> 
> I was tellin MizT the other day I want to pickle some lil green maters this year.



Like these


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, making a run to the dolla store, ya'll need anything?
> Right now its 7dust and toilet paper on the list! Anyone want some gum?



Werd, blood! Pick me up some dark chocolate candy. If they don't have that M&M peanuts will work. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Like these



Absolutely!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, making a run to the dolla store, ya'll need anything?
> Right now its 7dust and toilet paper on the list! Anyone want some gum?



Do the dolla store sell beer


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

bag of ice?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Werd, blood! Pick me up some dark chocolate candy. If they don't have that M&M peanuts will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!


10 4 chief!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do the dolla store sell beer


I don't know... What flavor you looking for?


hdm03 said:


> bag of ice?



You got it bro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 4 chief!
> 
> I don't know... What flavor you looking for?
> 
> ...



I aint choosy. Long as it's cold.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Q-tips


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2014)

Chocolate for chief, 30pk of old millwalky for Mrs H, ice an Q tips for Hdm03O


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Catch up with yall later!

Presheateit, blood. 

bOOM bOOM, I'm expectin to hear she's progressin by the time I get back.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with yall later!
> 
> Presheateit, blood.
> 
> bOOM bOOM, I'm expectin to hear she's progressin by the time I get back.



Hopefully; I will have my Q-tips by the time you get back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, making a run to the dolla store, ya'll need anything?
> Right now its 7dust and toilet paper on the list! Anyone want some gum?



TP4me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2014)

Stupid store, had a sign in the window that said no shoes no shirt no service.... Wasn't one word on there about pants! I'm on vacation for crying out loud!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid store, had a sign in the window that said no shoes no shirt no service.... Wasn't one word on there about pants! I'm on vacation for crying out loud!



So......... I'm guessin I aint gittin no cold brewskies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Um  that needle in the back installed..  contraction 1 to 2 minutes apart


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um  that needle in the back installed..  contraction 1 to 2 minutes apart





I, uhhh, could have gone the next 2 decades without hearin` about no needle. 


Looks like you gonna be a Daddy in the real soon future.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

HFH


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't forget to breath hfh


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2014)

Hdm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um  that needle in the back installed..  contraction 1 to 2 minutes apart



Just don't


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um  that needle in the back installed..  contraction 1 to 2 minutes apart



I need to get my mask and gloves......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I need to get my mask and gloves......



and camera


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

what's fo dinna ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

lasagna and a salad


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

fish sammich, fries, hush puppie


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um  that needle in the back installed..  contraction 1 to 2 minutes apart


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

meat loaf & tater salad............. and 4 quarts & 3 pints of pickled small green maters!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> meat loaf & tater salad............. and 4 quarts & 3 pints of pickled small green maters!



You had a big lunch; i couldn't eat that many tomatoes at one time.........maybe 2 quarts and a pint and a half


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You had a big lunch; i couldn't eat that many tomatoes at one time.........maybe 2 quarts and a pint and a half



ain't nuttin much more satisfying than listening to lids *pop* on fresh jarred stuff.......... ok, maybe beer cans popping......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

seriously; how does one make pickled green maters??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't nuttin much more satisfying than listening to lids *pop* on fresh jarred stuff.......... ok, maybe beer cans popping......



You just kicked a driveller feeled, filled, field goal!!!!
I love hearing beer cans open!!!! As a matter of fact I just opened a fine pilsner myself....... I gots Ta hurry, so I can hear it again!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't nuttin much more satisfying than listening to lids *pop* on fresh jarred stuff.......... ok, maybe beer cans popping......



Almost pop a top time.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Mandy, LilD was 3 weeks early too!!!!!!!!
> Thought I was gonna go help baby sis move mama to the nursing home, but her BP is up so they are monitoring her for another 24 hours, ssoooo, since I already took off work, I'm gonna work on pickling some small green maters, plant my garden and wait on my pressure canner to arrive by UPS so I can get to canning this year!
> LEROYYYYYY, tell LMS, Mango Butta said BREEEAAATTHHHHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!   and I have my cell on the counter so I can hear a text come through!



Nolan was 3 weeks early too! 

 for your mama!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

blood beat us to the popntops.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Louie, the day before I had Warren I worked in the garden for most of the day, then went inside and cleaned the house. I even got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the floors. After that I cooked supper and after we ate, I cleaned up the dishes and the kitchen. Nick went to bed early, but I stayed up and paced, walking the floor until about 4 in the morning. Then I took a shower, got ready, and woke Nick up telling him I thought that we might should go on to the hospital. We got to the hospital at 10 minutes till 5, walked across the parking lot, and went in to be admitted. They checked me and I was at 8 CM. Warren was born at 14 minutes after 5.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I worked a full day. Came home and took a shower to get ready to go to a baby shower given for me.(Cody was 3 weeks early and FULL grown I might add) Went out back to get H22 and my Mom and my water broke. I wasn't as lucky as you. Didn't have him till the next afternoon.



My daughter was a week over due & when I finally did go into labor it was taking forever to progress. They even gave me the inducing meds to speed things up. 16 hours later they finally did an emergency c-section.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

You da man Blood. You da man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Last day off, what to do ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, what to do ??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Drink beer, fish, and drink more beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

How is momma HFH?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How is momma HFH?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it ironic that the baby sitter fee thread has been right below the driveler all day?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, what to do ??



drink beer nekkid


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it ironic that the baby sitter fee thread has been right below the driveler all day?



odd


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

flop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> drink beer nekkid



Don't tell him that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> flop



Wrong thread.
We don't flop. We crown.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

No word from Louie ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No word from Louie ??



She probably passed out; you know Nancy won't be able to handle it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

First epidural only blocked left side..  just did a new one.  It did the job..


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

I thought nancy was the one having the baby.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> First epidural only blocked left side..  just did a new one.  It did the job..



mask, gloves, ky jelly.........

I'm ready........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought nancy was the one having the baby.......



She is and she just got her first epidural


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> mask, gloves, ky jelly.........
> 
> I'm ready........



and i got the camera


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She probably passed out; you know Nancy won't be able to handle it.



Uh no.. we had. A few scary complications..  mama and baby are ok now.  Waiting on him to decide to show  mauke his appearance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> mask, gloves, ky jelly.........
> 
> I'm ready........





Nekkid Twista !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh no.. we had. A few scary complications..  mama and baby are ok now.  Waiting on him to decide to show  mauke his appearance



Glad they are ok.........hopefully nancy jr will be along shortly........he's going to love Tifton; it beautiful there!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh no.. we had. A few scary complications..  mama and baby are ok now.  Waiting on him to decide to show  mauke his appearance





Just as soon as that cub is born, they gonna try to hand it to you. Get in the clear, cause if it`s a boy cub, that thang will hose you down wetter`n a frog. And they way too little to hold at that time. 

Plus, they all wrinkled up and look bad...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh no.. we had. A few scary complications..  mama and baby are ok now.  Waiting on him to decide to show  mauke his appearance









Nicodemus said:


> Just as soon as that cub is born, they gonna try to hand it to you. Get in the clear, cause if it`s a boy cub, that thang will hose you down wetter`n a frog. And they way too little to hold at that time.
> 
> Plus, they all wrinkled up and look bad...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

What'd I miss?

We got a baby yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just as soon as that cub is born, they gonna try to hand it to you. Get in the clear, cause if it`s a boy cub, that thang will hose you down wetter`n a frog. And they way too little to hold at that time.
> 
> Plus, they all wrinkled up and look bad...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh no.. we had. A few scary complications..  mama and baby are ok now.  Waiting on him to decide to show  mauke his appearance


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?
> 
> We got a baby yet?



Getting close!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




  

Ol Nic's got a way wit words....don't he?


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?
> 
> We got a baby yet?



I can see his head.....I think......

gloves going back on..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Nic's got a way wit words....don't he?






Tickles the fire outta me !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I can see his head.....I think......
> 
> gloves going back on..........



You sure that ain't his butt, cause if he looks anything like bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tickles the fire outta me !!!



I bout tooted!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> seriously; how does one make pickled green maters??


My feed store lady gave me a pile of small "roma" green tomatoes, I took an ice pick & stuck it straight through them.  I got the bag of pickling spices, added water & vinegar, boiled.  I packed the maters in a jar, poured the mixture on them, sealed & put them in a water bath............. now my house smells like pickles!


blood on the ground said:


> You just kicked a driveller feeled, filled, field goal!!!!
> I love hearing beer cans open!!!! As a matter of fact I just opened a fine pilsner myself....... I gots Ta hurry, so I can hear it again!





Crickett said:


> Nolan was 3 weeks early too!
> 
> for your mama!


How 'bout that.......... all three of us had early babyies!
Update on Mama........... she DOES have a bladder infection........ antibiotics started, not sure when we'll get to the nursing home..


gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it ironic that the baby sitter fee thread has been right below the driveler all day?


I guess I need to go investigate it them..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> First epidural only blocked left side..  just did a new one.  It did the job..


well dang............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh no.. we had. A few scary complications..  mama and baby are ok now.  Waiting on him to decide to show  mauke his appearance


  


Nicodemus said:


> Just as soon as that cub is born, they gonna try to hand it to you. Get in the clear, cause if it`s a boy cub, that thang will hose you down wetter`n a frog. And they way too little to hold at that time.
> 
> Plus, they all wrinkled up and look bad...


oh hush!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Bout got this week DONE.

Ya'll have a good weekend. 

I'll check back in for updates on baby Boom Boom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got this week DONE.
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> 
> I'll check back in for updates on baby Boom Boom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Somebody's shooting what sounds like a hand cannon up the road, gonna check it out . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Cloudin up purty good here. Think I'll take the truck and get it washed and the interior cleaned. Maybe it'll rain again.

Whoa! There's some thunder and lightning too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My feed store lady gave me a pile of small "roma" green tomatoes, I took an ice pick & stuck it straight through them.  I got the bag of pickling spices, added water & vinegar, boiled.  I packed the maters in a jar, poured the mixture on them, sealed & put them in a water bath............. now my house smells like pickles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  I was an early baby myself. 4 pounds, 13 inches long. They said I slept in the top drawer in the dresser in the bedroom.    But since I was a premature baby, they took Mama to the hospital, so I was the first person in my family not to be born at home. Hospital bill was $94, and I have the original receipt. 

Heckfire, I got hot in there, and wanted to get out and start huntin` and fishin`.  

New boat has to be at the Speed Shop Monday mornin` to get her name put on each side, then it has to be at huggin`s Marine Tuesday mornin` to get the Bimini top and VHF radio installed. I reckon we might get to go to Port St Joe Wednesday. 

I`m headed to the river in my old boat. I got to get on the water.     Ya`ll keep a watch on that new baby!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

it's gettin' a little dark and windy here; but don't worry; i'm ok.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I was an early baby myself. 4 pounds, 13 inches long. They said I slept in the top drawer in the dresser in the bedroom.    But since I was a premature baby, they took Mama to the hospital, so I was the first person in my family not to be born at home. Hospital bill was $94, and I have the original receipt.
> 
> Heckfire, I got hot in there, and wanted to get out and start huntin` and fishin`.
> 
> ...


 Dang, you were smaller'n LilD!


hdm03 said:


> it's gettin' a little dark and windy here; but don't worry; i'm ok.


You gonna try to pickle some green maters?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, you were smaller'n LilD!
> 
> You gonna try to pickle some green maters?



I think I might try that!!  I have some green cherry tomatoes on the vine now.


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You gonna try to pickle some green maters?



pickles give me flatulence.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, you were smaller'n LilD!
> 
> You gonna try to pickle some green maters?






Only thang that idjit can pickle is his pea brain . . .


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> pickles give me flatulence.............



and I can't have flatulence while delivering a baby.............No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cloudin up purty good here. Think I'll take the truck and get it washed and the interior cleaned. Maybe it'll rain again.
> 
> Whoa! There's some thunder and lightning too!



Nevermind....it's done come a frog strangler here. Good thing I walked out though, widers were wide open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> and I can't have flatulence while delivering a baby.............No No:





And ya can't be gigglin neither !! No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind....it's done come a frog strangler here. Good thing I walked out though, widers were wide open.



Rainy hard here too; but don't worry; i'm ok


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And ya can't be gigglin neither !! No No:


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

sun is shining in Kite............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

The rain has stopped here; i repeat; the rain has stopped.  Don't worry; I'm ok


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> sun is shining in Kite............



Kite????  You should move to Tifton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> sun is shining in Kite............



Lettin up and sun is tryin to break through.....still hearin thunder though. Typical summertime thunderstorm!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Kite????  You should move to Tifton.





Yep Kite, right next to Wrightsville, redneck capital of the South !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep Kite, right next to Wrightsville, redneck capital of the South !!!



Just looked it up on the map......who would've thunk it.....Kite; GA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Keebs ???


Somebody gave us a jar of pickled "Snappy Squash," ingredients ; squash, sugar, vinegar, sweet peppers, onion, jalepeno's and pickling spices.

Should this be refrigerated after opening ??



Good stuff !!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Just looked it up on the map......who would've thunk it.....Kite; GA



we be getting high in Kite


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> we be getting high in Kite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Just looked it up on the map......who would've thunk it.....Kite; GA




While you're at it, look up Goattown and Deepstep, that's where one of our pumping stations is located!! 




rydert said:


> we be getting high in Kite





Ya'll used to be hangin knee grows over there, and it ain't been that long ago . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that idjit can pickle is his pea brain . . .





rydert said:


> and I can't have flatulence while delivering a baby.............No No:


bless yo heart...........


Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind....it's done come a frog strangler here. Good thing I walked out though, widers were wide open.


send it my way, I gotta finish planting my garden and it be dry as a bone out there!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs ???
> 
> 
> Somebody gave us a jar of pickled "Snappy Squash," ingredients ; squash, sugar, vinegar, sweet peppers, onion, jalepeno's and pickling spices.
> ...


I would to be on the safe side........... hhhhmmmm, I may have to try something similar......... still waiting on UPS to deliver my new pressure canner, can't wait to try different stuff!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Quang Crickett, almost "overlooked" ya . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Wonder if anyone ever told dertO to go fly a kite?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if anyone ever told dertO to go fly a kite?



What do you mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quang Crickett, almost "overlooked" ya . . .



She just does those drive-by's nowadays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if anyone ever told dertO to go fly a kite?





As much as he giggles, I'm surprised the boy can shoot clays . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

I've got cramps and severe bloating. 





Speaking of, somebody needs to check on Nancy ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As much as he giggles, I'm surprised the boy can shoot clays . .



DertO=giggler.

Toot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got cramps and severe bloating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Man been busy today... i walked all over the hospital this morning and never did see Leroy. Wander if he a daddy yet. I hope all goes good and the youngin is healthy. I remember when my two were born, first thing i did was count fingers and toes


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

i'm out....cold beer here I come


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

later Dirt!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm out....cold beer here I come



Later Dirt! See ya, Bye!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Gotta hit the bank . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta hit the bank . . .



Thought Nic was going to the river.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

This rain is makin me sleepy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

All be good here..  gonnna be a baby today tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All be good here..  gonnna be a baby today tho


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All be good here..  gonnna be a baby today tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs you ready to start the weekend??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> While you're at it, look up Goattown and Deepstep, that's where one of our pumping stations is located!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet HFH would like to live in Goattown


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Later y'all, have a good weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2014)

later mud and other peeps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All be good here..  gonnna be a baby today tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready to start the weekend??


 you REALLY oughta read back sometime........... I've been home all day........


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quang Crickett, almost "overlooked" ya . . .







Jeff C. said:


> She just does those drive-by's nowadays.



 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> All be good here..  gonnna be a baby today tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All be good here..  gonnna be a baby today tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Are we Uncles and Aunts yet ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are we Uncles and Aunts yet ???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going to be uncle fuzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2014)

Uncle Quack . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

GREAT AUNT #10.Even before #9.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

AND......They all from down there. Played mega lotto this eve. If we win, we already have a place picked out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm excited.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are we Uncles and Aunts yet ???



I know we fight like cats and dogs, but that post was preacios.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

My dad said I had motherly instincts. I love babies.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Mrs H and Quack have drama?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm excited.



Fot the love of Gawd, I hope he don't take after Uncle Migmack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND......They all from down there. Played mega lotto this eve. If we win, we already have a place picked out.



Down there's? That's a little graphic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fot the love of Gawd, I hope he don't take after Uncle Migmack.



I'm gonna teach lil man how to scate.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND......They all from down there. Played mega lotto this eve. If we win, we already have a place picked out.


Near ME???????????????????????     


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know we fight like cats and dogs, but that post was preacios.


 he did good, huh?


Migmack said:


> My dad said I had motherly instincts. I love babies.


I don't know where to go with that................ 
weather getting knarly down heah............. gonna so set on da porch with another drank & watch it come through.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Near ME???????????????????????
> 
> he did good, huh?
> 
> ...



Right up the street.
I love a good storm too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Drinking beer thunder lighting keebs and Mrs H this is getn romantic


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Uncle Creepy checking in....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Uncle Creepy checking in....



He drives a minivan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

Escorted this little one across the road down from the house a little while ago as I was comin` back from the river.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Wham


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Escorted this little one across the road down from the house a little while ago as I was comin` back from the river.



Glad you didn't kill it. Awesome looking rattler


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Glad you didn't kill it. Awesome looking rattler





I no longer kill em. Haven`t in years now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> He drives a minivan.


Not anymore. 


Nicodemus said:


> Escorted this little one across the road down from the house a little while ago as I was comin` back from the river.


I have yet to see a live wild diamondback in georgia. Plenty of timber rattlers and saw a dead diamond in Dodge county but no live ones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Uncle Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Thinkin bout goin and sittin under a bridge with my brother and a bucket of minners due to these thunderstorms. It just looks like good night for it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> I have yet to see a live wild diamondback in georgia. Plenty of timber rattlers and saw a dead diamond in Dodge county but no live ones.





It`s been a long time since I saw a diamondback over around where you live. Mostly canebrakes over there now. But, one of the only two I ever personally saw that was over 7 feet long was taken less than 4 or 5 miles from where your house is. 

Back in the late 70`s.


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

Babie news?....uncle Dirt checking in ....


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

I would love to see
 a pigmy rattler ...maybe one day ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Good news to come!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> Babie news?....uncle Dirt checking in ....


 I "JUST" got a text!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "JUST" got a text!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "JUST" got a text!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> I have yet to see a live wild diamondback in georgia. Plenty of timber rattlers and saw a dead diamond in Dodge county but no live ones.



I  have only seen one eastern diamond back in the wild. He was over six feet. 

Seen all poisonous snake  in GA except a coral snake. Would  love to see one in the wild.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "JUST" got a text!!!!!!!!



What did the txt say?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I would love to see
> a pigmy rattler ...maybe one day ...



I`ve seen a good many of them in the gray phase. Never seen a red phase except in pictures.  I got a 14 inch one with 10 rattles. That string of rattles was about 1/4 inch long.   



Keebs said:


> Good news to come!!!!!





They finally have that youngun?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Uncle mud??????????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy





Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

We'z all Aunts and Uncles ya'll!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy





Congrats to y'all!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm sorry, LMS & Leroy, I could NOT contain my excitement!!!!



Migmack said:


> What did the txt say?


WE GOT A BABY!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen a good many of them in the gray phase. Never seen a red phase except in pictures.  I got a 14 inch one with 10 rattles. That string of rattles was about 1/4 inch long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Uncle mud??????????????


No No: Unc FLUFFY!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy


Leroy, he is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the picture!!!!!!!!!     CONGRATS you two!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome hfh, very happy for you both. Uncle fuzz is here. Post pics when you can.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, LMS & Leroy, I could NOT contain my excitement!!!!
> 
> 
> WE GOT A BABY!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Post the pic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Baby flap


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats HFH! Hope your wrong about the looks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Post the pic.


Not my place, plus he asked me not to...... that'll be their place to do it, but I can PROMISE ya'll, that baby is PRECIOUS.......but then, he's "ours", so of course he is!  I'm sorry, my heart is 'bout to burst it's like I got me another granbaby!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Not my place, plus he asked me not to...... that'll be their place to do it, but I can PROMISE ya'll, that baby is PRECIOUS.......but then, he's "ours", so of course he is!  I'm sorry, my heart is 'bout to burst it's like I got me another granbaby!!!!!




 I understand.. Nancy post the pic.

What is the baby's name?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

Hfh New dady is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm very happy for y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Not my place, plus he asked me not to...... that'll be their place to do it, but I can PROMISE ya'll, that baby is PRECIOUS.......but then, he's "ours", so of course he is!  I'm sorry, my heart is 'bout to burst it's like I got me another granbaby!!!!!



I thought we'z Aunts. I'm comfusied.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I understand.. Nancy post the pic.
> 
> What is the baby's name?


quit wiff da "Nancy" mess, he's a Daddy now....... are you???
GAGE HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought we'z Aunts. I'm comfusied.


I guess since Scotty got here, I'm past the "aunt" stage, is there a "granny aunt" stage?!?!?
They ARE the same age as my daughter, ya know!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

BABY GAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

thanks keebs.  Not sure how to do it ffom here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!  Oh snap! He does look like his daddy!!  Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy


Congrats To HFH, and LMS!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks keebs.  Not sure how to do it ffom here


 My Pleasure, darlin'!!! Aaawwww, he is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Litlle fella is sleeeping.  Mama and daddy are in need of rest ttoo.    Thanks again to our GON family


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats, I know the feeling and it's awesome.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks everyone.  Litlle fella is sleeeping.  Mama and daddy are in need of rest ttoo.    Thanks again to our GON family


Thank you BOTH for including us!!!!!!!
Night, folks, and I too, thank you all for being *family*!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations to HFH and LMS on the birth of their son.  Now things are really going to change drastically for both of you.  Please beware that this new bundle of joy will probably be asking for the keys to the car in about 6 months or so.  They do grow really fast as my "little girl" will be 32 on June 24th.

Yep, lots of Aunts and Uncles running around here on GON now !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am going to Cabelas this morning to buy a pair of Danner Pronghorn 8" boots.  I have never tried any Danner boots yet BUT Cabelas is having a "Door-Buster Sale" this morning at 8 AM and the price is only half of the normal $189.95.  Yep, HALF price.  They only have one pair in my size and I tried them on late yesterday afternoon and I loved the fit and feel of them.  I will be hopefully waiting at the front of the line when the doors open and I hope to be purchasing them at about 8:01 AM this morning.    Then I've got lots of things to get done today on my property up in the country. 

I have been needing some new boots for a while as three pair of Herman Survivors (American Made) have lasted me well over the past 25-30 years now BUT you can't get these same quality boots anymore as Walmart bought out the Company and moved the production to CHINA and their Herman Survivors are a bunch of inferior junk these days.


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations HFH!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2014)

EE, I've had a pair of Danner Pronghorns before and did like them.  But it has been a while and as you point out companies change.   Hope they do you fine.


mornin' dyrt

congrats to the happy couple:  lms and boom boom  and contrary to the post I do not believe boomer looks that young.  

Well the coffee is brewed and waiting to be served


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2014)

HFH be a daddy!!!!!! 

Mernin children, Saturday morning what to do what to do....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

Beautiful boy congratulations.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Gage. Good name for a new little hunter and fisherman. Let me know if you want him to be taught the primitive skills and old ways. Congratulations again to you and your Lady. 

Mornin`...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I've had a pair of Danner Pronghorns before and did like them.  But it has been a while and as you point out companies change.   Hope they do you fine.
> 
> 
> mornin' dyrt
> ...




GOBBLIN,

I did get my Danner Boots and this is the style that I got.  Click this link for the Exact Style # 42301 (All Leather) that I bought on sale at $ 94.99 (Half Price).  It is a nice looking and comfortable feeling boot for sure.  It also feels lightweight on my feet as well.  Didn't take me long to walk in and pick them up and pay for them and get back home by 8:25 AM this morning.


http://www.danner.com/pronghorn-8-brown-all-leather.html


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOBBLIN,
> 
> I did get my Danner Boots and this is the style that I got.  Click this link for the Exact Style # 42301 (All Leather) that I bought on sale at $ 94.99 (Half Price).  It is a nice looking and comfortable feeling boot for sure.  It also feels lightweight on my feet as well.  Didn't take me long to walk in and pick them up and pay for them and get back home by 8:25 AM this morning.
> 
> ...



Glad you got your boots. 

It's a shame my work boots only last about year. Company gives $100 every two years for boots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Glad you got your boots.
> 
> It's a shame my work boots only last about year. Company gives $100 every two years for boots.





Who you work for?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOBBLIN,
> 
> I did get my Danner Boots and this is the style that I got.  Click this link for the Exact Style # 42301 (All Leather) that I bought on sale at $ 94.99 (Half Price).  It is a nice looking and comfortable feeling boot for sure.  It also feels lightweight on my feet as well.  Didn't take me long to walk in and pick them up and pay for them and get back home by 8:25 AM this morning.
> 
> ...


Themes some fine work boots! I'm currently wearing the wolverine steel toe and they seem to be holding up to the abuse just fine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup he's here!!!!  Everyone is fine mama Nd baby are great and recovering. Just fine..  looks like daddy



Congratulations, Carrie(sp) and Louie on YOUR edition to one of life's miracles!!!! Very happy for y'all. 

 Happy Birthday Lil Gage!!!  

     



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks everyone.  Litlle fella is sleeeping.  Mama and daddy are in need of rest ttoo.    Thanks again to our GON family



    

 Get used to it DaDa!! 

Glad yall joined us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh......moanin folks! Got in da bed @ 4:30, got up @ 9:30.....movin kinds slow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Congratulations, Carrie(sp) and Louie on YOUR edition to one of life's miracles!!!! Very happy for y'all.
> 
> Happy Birthday Lil Gage!!!
> 
> ...



Da-boom  Da-boom is a lot to type.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2014)

Afternoon idjits! Been running the weed eater and come across a young king snake. Picked it up and turned it loose under my tool shed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 7, 2014)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whats going on in here?



Moderatin' and getting some ultra-light rods and reels ready for my wimmens to catch catfish.
Anything new with you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Moderatin' and getting some ultra-light rods and reels ready for my wimmens to catch catfish.
> Anything new with you?



It just started raining a little here.  Hope it stays away from  yall bama


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who you work for?



Parsons, I'm a QC inspector at an old nuke site.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Parsons, I'm a QC inspector at an old nuke site.



Aahhh, that explains the back hair!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> BABY GAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awwww he is beautiful!!!! 

Congrats to y'all HFH & LMS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Glad you got your boots.
> 
> It's a shame my work boots only last about year. Company gives $100 every two years for boots.




We're alotted $100 a year for steel toed boots.




blood on the ground said:


> Themes some fine work boots! I'm currently wearing the wolverine steel toe and they seem to be holding up to the abuse just fine!





Been Wolverine durashocks for years, purty good boot!!







Congrats Louie and Kerrie !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Wish Ga Power would have bought my climbin` boots. They don`t give them away, and linework is hard on a pair of boots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wish Ga Power would have bought my climbin` boots. They don`t give them away, and linework is hard on a pair of boots.






Dang that's hard to believe ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang that's hard to believe ???





If you wore glasses, they paid $150 toward the cost. But, they had to be shatterproof glass, and titanium frames (or some such foolishness). They cost around $400 a pair. Contact lenses were not allowed at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Got a little warm out on the little pond.....didn catch a thing! 

I can't buy a bite anymore!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you wore glasses, they paid $150 toward the cost. But, they had to be shatterproof glass, and titanium frames (or some such foolishness). They cost around $400 a pair. Contact lenses were not allowed at all.




They'll buy us prescription safety glasses every few years, no contacts allowed either.





Jeff C. said:


> Got a little warm out on the little pond.....didn catch a thing!
> 
> I can't buy a bite anymore!




You been hangin around Keebs, or Pookie ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

Dang good price on a Browning Gold Hunter in the S&S if anybody's looking !!! 




Gotta get ready to hit the mines, doing a complete shutdown again tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They'll buy us prescription safety glasses every few years, no contacts allowed either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think we'z cuzzins!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe stockin 45,000 bluegill fry over the Winter had somethin to do with it. Their gutzzz are probly slam full considerin there ain't nowhere for'em to hide. The entire lake looks like a desert on the sonar, with the exception of a rock, stump, hump, and a hole or two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Had a good time at Doc's pond but it was just too hot to stay. Bubbette was beet red in the face and having a hard time with the sun and heat.
Well, the good news is we caught 4 channel cats between 3-5 pounds, 2 small speckled cats( or whatever name they have), and all 3 of us had our lines broke by much bigger fish. Allie's fish she lost had a boil on the water like you wouldn't believe. For it to be that deep out of sight and have that much water move on the surface was impressive. 
We used rooster livers cut into quarters and laid on the pier rail to toughen them up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Had a good time at Doc's pond but it was just too hot to stay. Bubbette was beet red in the face and having a hard time with the sun and heat.
> Well, the good news is we caught 4 channel cats between 3-5 pounds, 2 small speckled cats( or whatever name they have), and all 3 of us had our lines broke by much bigger fish. Allie's fish she lost had a boil on the water like you wouldn't believe. For it to be that deep out of sight and have that much water move on the surface was impressive.
> We used rooster livers cut into quarters and laid on the pier rail to toughen them up.



Glad to hear of yall's success. Sounds like ya had some bigguns hooked up too, bama!  

Much better than my results. I did make a minor repair on the rear trollin motor on a plastic part that got broke earlier during the week when it hit a rock some kid threw on the ramp that we couldn't see.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2014)

yall makin me wanna go fishin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2014)

Chrome fer da triple crown


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yall makin me wanna go fishin



I've lost interest in fishin....I'm ready for some catchin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yall makin me wanna go fishin





Jeff C. said:


> I've lost interest in fishin....I'm ready for some catchin



The wimmens have already told me that we are going back to the bream pond tomorrow. They loved catching the catfish but got fidgety waiting on the catfish to bite. They love to watch a cork go under in a hurry. I reckon another 100 crickets get to die in the afternoon.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2014)

I need ta gets my numbered boat up an runnin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I need ta gets my numbered boat up an runnin



Oh, ol boy that works at the county lake showed me a pic of a little 3-4 foot gator in there, Hank. He said they think there's 2 of them in there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I need ta gets my numbered boat up an runnin



My boat is out of business too. 

I got to tell you, Cuz.... I had more fun just baiting hooks and talking with the girls than i did catching fish. At least the bream pond pier is shaded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2014)

Brother and I sat under a bridge on Jackson last night with a bucket of minners and caught 3 small crappie. Pontoon boat sittin 25' away with seven people, drinkin beer, hoopin and hollerin, sangin and makin all kinds of noise had caught about 50 by the time we left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The wimmens have already told me that we are going back to the bream pond tomorrow. They loved catching the catfish but got fidgety waiting on the catfish to bite. They love to watch a cork go under in a hurry. I reckon another 100 crickets get to die in the afternoon.



I like catching also.  Will clean if I have to, tu, 2, two, too.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2014)

well dang


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2014)

Chrome jus didn't have it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Chrome jus didn't have it



nope all those fresh as in didn't run in the first two legs ran him down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

11 mo hrs to go !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go !!


Hang in there, Quack-bro!!! 
Da wimmenses have decide that all that fishing made them hungry for an Outback steak. Yeah, i don't make the connection either but i just do what i'm told.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hang in there, Quack-bro!!!
> Da wimmenses have decide that all that fishing made them hungry for an Outback steak. Yeah, i don't make the connection either but i just do what i'm told.





Ya'll did good today !!!  Ain't nuttin wrong with Outbacks !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Ya`ll saw yesterday`s diamondback. Here is today`s canebrake, Big 5 footer. Sorry for the quality, cell phone pic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll saw yesterday`s diamondback. Here is today`s canebrake, Big 5 footer. Sorry for the quality, cell phone pic.



Lawd..... I DO NOT want to run into one that big.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd..... I DO NOT want to run into one that big.





Unlike most canebrakes I run across, this had more of a diamondback attitude. It was hot tempered and ready to fight.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey....


Daddy Boom, Boom!


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll saw yesterday`s diamondback. Here is today`s canebrake, Big 5 footer. Sorry for the quality, cell phone pic.






OH, I FINALLY finished planting my garden! Iz tired to deff!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Daddy Boom, Boom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keep it watered good. it be right dry.

That mint live?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Unlike most canebrakes I run across, this had more of a diamondback attitude. It was hot tempered and ready to fight.


At 5 feet long he can take on about anything..... and he knows it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keep it watered good. it be right dry.
> 
> That mint live?


Oh yeah, I know......... I gotta buy another water hose too, haven't had to buy one in about 10 years, so that ain't too bad........... and yes, it's still thriving!



rhbama3 said:


> At 5 feet long he can take on about anything..... and he knows it.


 ain't that the truth!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Unlike most canebrakes I run across, this had more of a diamondback attitude. It was hot tempered and ready to fight.






Couldn't tell you when was the last time I've seen a diamondback around here, but we're loaded up with canebrakes !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> At 5 feet long he can take on about anything..... and he knows it.



Except for me.  



Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, I know......... I gotta buy another water hose too, haven't had to buy one in about 10 years, so that ain't too bad........... and yes, it's still thriving!
> 
> 
> ain't that the truth!




Just touch it with a little water through this dry spell and your grandchilluns with use from the same patch. Once you get it established, it is there forever.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Except for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 will do!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 7, 2014)

I forgot how nice and refreshing a hot shower can be.  Thats one of the benefits of modern living id hate to give up.  Thank goodness for electricity


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I forgot how nice and refreshing a hot shower can be.  Thats one of the benefits of modern living id hate to give up.  Thank goodness for electricity


Ya'll home & settled in?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll home & settled in?



Not yet.  I hope we get to go home at a decent time tomorrow.  We both are missing our bed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not yet.  I hope we get to go home at a decent time tomorrow.  We both are missing our bed





Hope all is well??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not yet.  I hope we get to go home at a decent time tomorrow.  We both are missing our bed



This may sound terrible, but i say it from experience:
Leave da baby in the nursery and get as much sleep as both of you can tonight. The baby is coming home with you tomorrow( they won't let you leave without it) and you'll have to adjust your schedule for the next 25 years.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all is well??


Quack other than her pushing for 2hours we couldnt have asked for things to have went better.  Literally everything else has went perfect.  He isnt fussy.  Sleeping good.  Lms is great 0 problems at all for her.


rhbama3 said:


> This may sound terrible, but i say it from experience:
> Leave da baby in the nursery and get as much sleep as both of you can tonight. The baby is coming home with you tomorrow( they won't let you leave without it) and you'll have to adjust your schedule for the next 25 years.





If he was a fussy baby we would but he really isat this point the dream child.  He might fuss for a minute or 2 then he calms himself and just chills out.  We are trying not to hold him all the time so not to make him sore and not to spoil him already.  Dont want him thinking that every time he cries mama or daddy is going to pick him up.   Its killing us not to tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack other than her pushing for 2hours we couldnt have asked for things to have went better.  Literally everything else has went perfect.  He isnt fussy.  Sleeping good.  Lms is great 0 problems at all for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Fantastic brother !!  Enjoy him while you can, blink a few times and he'll borrowing the keys to your truck !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2014)

1 mo our Quack?

glad lms and you and baby are doing fine daboom daboom


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fantastic brother !!  Enjoy him while you can, blink a few times and he'll borrowing the keys to your truck !!




Quack is telling the absolute truth here for sure!!!!   Man, they grow up fast.   HFH and LMS, get your rest now while you can because you won't be able to get much of that for the next 25 years or so as RHBama has stated above.


Good Morning Drivelers....it is storming like crazy outside with the lightning crackling and the rain pouring down right now.  Can't swim across the yard for my morning newspaper yet.  I tried to take my little "grand-dog" out for her morning pee and whatever BUT she looked up at me and apparently said,  "You must be nuts if you think that I am going to get all wet this morning.  I will wait a few minutes until this stuff stops".  Smart Dog !!!   

Guess that I will have to partake of a couple of cups of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to help me get awake this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 1 mo our Quack?
> 
> glad lms and you and baby are doing fine daboom daboom




Yessir, got this one whupped !!! 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack is telling the absolute truth here for sure!!!!   Man, they grow up fast.   HFH and LMS, get your rest now while you can because you won't be able to get much of that for the next 25 years or so as RHBama has stated above.
> 
> 
> Good Morning Drivelers....it is storming like crazy outside with the lightning crackling and the rain pouring down right now.  Can't swim across the yard for my morning newspaper yet.  I tried to take my little "grand-dog" out for her morning pee and whatever BUT she looked up at me and apparently said,  "You must be nuts if you think that I am going to get all wet this morning.  I will wait a few minutes until this stuff stops".  Smart Dog !!!
> ...





Hope your test results come back good Mike !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

Moanin.....headin up North to the upper midwest for work tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

Rained again here overnight, but I never heard it. Slept like a rock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

Quack lockin-r-down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Rained again here overnight, but I never heard it. Slept like a rock!



O  rained here also.  Like you I did not hear it.  These showers sure are helping the garden look better.  Safe trip up to the midwest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> O  rained here also.  Like you I did not hear it.  These showers sure are helping the garden look better.  Safe trip up to the midwest.



10-4, garden veggies are jumpin.....3rd day in a row with rain! 

Thanks, Minneapolis tonight and tomorrow,Green Bay Tuesday and early flt home Wednesday morn, be here by 11ish.


----------



## cramer (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm hopin' my catfish seeds pop up with all this rain

Have a safe trip Chief! When you get back - I got a new proposition for ya

This one's gonna turn the economy around


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 8, 2014)

Morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

cramer said:


> I'm hopin' my catfish seeds pop up with all this rain
> 
> Have a safe trip Chief! When you get back - I got a new proposition for ya
> 
> This one's gonna turn the economy around



Thanks, cramer! Don't tell me you got your hands on some cloud seeds!





Migmack said:


> Morning folks.



Werd, Fuzzy?


----------



## cramer (Jun 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, cramer! Don't tell me you got your hands on some cloud seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

cramer said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, cramer! Don't tell me you got your hands on some cloud seeds!
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2014)

cramer said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, cramer! Don't tell me you got your hands on some cloud seeds!
> ...


----------



## cramer (Jun 8, 2014)

thanks gobble - them's some mean beans


----------



## cramer (Jun 8, 2014)

them nanners are dancin' to the beat


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 8, 2014)

There's a new Tiftonite in town. Hmd 03 is going to bust with happiness


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 8, 2014)

Well we are home.  Go figurre the ac messed up in the car on the ride home.  He didnt seem to mind but mama and daddy werent to happy bout him being hot.  Getting all settled in now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well we are home.  Go figurre the ac messed up in the car on the ride home.  He didnt seem to mind but mama and daddy werent to happy bout him being hot.  Getting all settled in now.



 <------- for you, mama and baby
 <------- for car A.C.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well we are home.  Go figurre the ac messed up in the car on the ride home.  He didnt seem to mind but mama and daddy werent to happy bout him being hot.  Getting all settled in now.


 on getting home!  for the pic of Gage telling me "Hey"!  PRECIOUS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well we are home.  Go figurre the ac messed up in the car on the ride home.  He didnt seem to mind but mama and daddy werent to happy bout him being hot.  Getting all settled in now.



Nuttin like Home Sweet Home and the Family!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

Gotta get packed for travel this aft!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2014)

Minneapolis weather forecast for tomorrow and Green Bay Tuesday. I like those temps.

Tomorrow, Monday Jun 9
Mostly cloudy midmorning to early afternoon
Mostly sunny late afternoon to midevening
Clear midevening onward
Drizzle early morning to midday (40%, 0.053")
Thunderstorm early morning to midday (20%)
71°F	55°F


Tuesday Jun 10
-		Mostly sunny to partly cloudy
72°F	52°F


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get packed for travel this aft!


 safe travels, Chief!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well we are home.  Go figurre the ac messed up in the car on the ride home.  He didnt seem to mind but mama and daddy werent to happy bout him being hot.  Getting all settled in now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2014)

Headed back into work shortly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed back into work shortly.



I'll take any extra money you don't need.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'll take any extra money you don't need.





No such thing . . No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No such thing . . No No:



married too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2014)

G'moanin ya'll !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good Morning Quack.  Looks like you have just about got this shift done.  

I see that Chief has headed off to Minneapolis and Green Bay for another workfest.  Sure hope that he has a safe trip.  Now the only unanswered question is.......... Where Is Gobblin and his fresh brewed coffee this morning????  I sure need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


Carry on.....!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep Quack has about an hour to go.

EE is needing coffee

Did lms and daboom daboom get some sleep once getting home?

Well the coffee is brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.

Dang, my weatherman just said that Tomorrow the actual temperature will be 97 degrees and the Heat Index will be at 102 degrees !!!!    

I am doing my best to help all of you stay as cool as possible.  Gosh, I feel better already !!!  I thought that I would try to help this situation with the following:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

Mornin!!!!!!!!







































 ooppss, that was my Friday "Morning" voice...........

















Mornin it's MONDAY!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2014)

morning also..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you were off last Friday so does this mean you are playing hooky from work again?   

mornin' kmc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But you were off last Friday so does this mean you are playing hooky from work again?
> 
> mornin' kmc


Naaw, took off to help put Mama in the nursing home, then the plans got changed so I worked at home.......   Baby sis got her there Saturday, so maybe she'll do her rehab & get home where she belongs!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> morning also..


mernin!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks!!!


Hey DaDa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

how are you Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how are you Keebs?


 boss is on vacation & he's talked to all kinds of folks about letting them do this & that, but didn't inform none of us............  typical man........ I mean, boss, yeah, that's a boss for ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2014)

She`s ready now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s ready now.


Now THAT is a fine lookin vessel!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s ready now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Where is everyone?  Mrs H, mud, hdm, rydert?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Naaw, took off to help put Mama in the nursing home, then the plans got changed so I worked at home.......   Baby sis got her there Saturday, so maybe she'll do her rehab & get home where she belongs!



I get to or have to work at home but it is always off the clock.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is everyone?  Mrs H, mud, hdm, rydert?





gobbleinwoods said:


> I get to or have to work at home but it is always off the clock.


Yep, know what ya mean!


Anyone recognize any of these guys?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s ready now.


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s ready now.



Very sharp, I'm super happy for you.


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2014)

Not sure why my post has a red thumbs down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Nic,  I don't know anything about power boats but that sure looks good.  Enjoy!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning y'all. I havnt had time to read back, been super busy. A lil prayer needed , pops is having a mri and somekind of artery test this morning for his heart and some other things. Thanks i'll catch up later.


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2014)

Prayin for pops mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. I havnt had time to read back, been super busy. A lil prayer needed , pops is having a mri and somekind of artery test this morning for his heart and some other things. Thanks i'll catch up later.





Hope all is well with him. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

prayers for you pops, mud


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. I havnt had time to read back, been super busy. A lil prayer needed , pops is having a mri and somekind of artery test this morning for his heart and some other things. Thanks i'll catch up later.


You got it Mud!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

where's er'y body?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

I be here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be here



all alone too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all alone too


 you don't get time off to be with Mama & da baby?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you don't get time off to be with Mama & da baby?



I needed to get back to work.  LMS is real good and recovered well and my sister is staying with her.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I needed to get back to work.  LMS is real good and recovered well and my sister is staying with her.


 good deal then................. you get nite duty!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> good deal then................. you get nite duty!



lol for the first 6 weeks I ge 0 duty.  i have changed a couple diapers tho  1 of each.. and he sprayed me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lol for the first 6 weeks I ge 0 duty.  i have changed a couple diapers tho  1 of each.. and he sprayed me


Changing diapers is duty!  Aaaahhh, so you HAVE been "christened" My oldest nephew got me!
Oh yeah............. they have pumps now, wonderful invention............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 9, 2014)

hfh said "duty"........giggle









toot


----------



## Crickett (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lol for the first 6 weeks I ge 0 duty.  i have changed a couple diapers tho  1 of each.. and he sprayed me



 The 1st of many!!!!


Glad to hear LMS & Gage are doing good!


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2014)

Those first few diapers have tar in them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> The 1st of many!!!!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear LMS & Gage are doing good!


No maam... im gonna retire from diaper changing as soon as I can




mattech said:


> Those first few diapers have tar in them.



Got kinda lucky.  I guess the Nurses changed that tar diapers...  Than again he came out poopin and crying.  They didnt have to clean him out or smack him to cry.  After he did those 2 i think he peed for 5 minutes... he was born 8lbs but got down to 6 lbs 4 by the time they got him to the scales


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam... im gonna retire from diaper changing as soon as I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was as full of it as this post.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s ready now.


Lookin good Nic


Keebs said:


> Yep, know what ya mean!
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize any of these guys?


Nope


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam... im gonna retire from diaper changing as soon as I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad everything is good with the wife and lil man


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

glad you surfaced for air mud.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lookin good Nic
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...


really???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> really???



I was thinking the one on the left side of the pic was Jeff fa fa.  But it wasnt a tin photo so I know it wsnt him


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking the one on the left side of the pic was Jeff fa fa.  But it wasnt a tin photo so I know it wsnt him


BAD Leroy, Bad!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> BAD Leroy, Bad!!!



  hes gonna get me if he reads back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes gonna get me if he reads back



Oh it will be fine in Tifton.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2014)

Prayers for yo family Mud . 




BB, I think Nic and I ARE the only 2 men on this entire forum that have NEVER changed a diaper !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for yo family Mud .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and Nic will be changing your own soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You and Nic will be changing your own soon.






I dunno 'bout Nic, but I'm hoping one of my nephews will help . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You and Nic will be changing your own soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You and Nic will be changing your own soon.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno 'bout Nic, but I'm hoping one of my nephews will help . .





I get to that stage I`ll do like some of the horse culture Plains Indian warriors did and stake myself out in a danger zone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 9, 2014)

last customer gone, off to see my boy talk to yall later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank I'll have a drank . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 9, 2014)

Where am I?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Where am I?





Fuzzyland ?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll have a drank . .



You must not be working tonight.  



Migmack said:


> Where am I?



Hopefully close to the place that you are.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must not be working tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully close to the place that you are.





Nosir, no workie tonight !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Tuesday to all of you sleepy drivelers this morning.  

I read back a ways to get caught up BUT now I wish that I hadn't.  Seems like a whole lot of pooping and popping took place and now people are trying to figure out just who is going to change their diapers for them!!!!!












ps:  I hope that I don't get in that category anytime soon !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s ready now.





Now on a serious side of me.....Dang, NIC, that is one good looking boat and that "FINISHING TOUCH" is absolutely beautiful (just like your Redhead).  I hope that both of you have loads of fun and exciting times while enjoying this well-deserved addition.

Please keep us updated on your upcoming exploits.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. I havnt had time to read back, been super busy. A lil prayer needed , pops is having a mri and somekind of artery test this morning for his heart and some other things. Thanks i'll catch up later.




Mud, I didn't see this earlier but I hope that things are doing OK for your Pop and that he will be fine.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2014)

And for HFH and LMS and Gage.....I hope that everything is looking finer down in Tifton for ya'll.

Best Wishes to your entire family ..........especially for the next 25 years or so !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2014)

Mernin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning drivelers  

see blood and EE are up and at it this AM


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

merning folks.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And for HFH and LMS and Gage.....I hope that everything is looking finer down in Tifton for ya'll.
> 
> Best Wishes to your entire family ..........especially for the next 25 years or so !!!!



Thank you sir.  Lms and Gage didnt sleep to well last night.  Poor lil fella had a tummy ache.   I, on the other hand,slept like a rock


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2014)

hay.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

Howdy!!  got lots of    to do........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning gang.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.


KIMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

Howdy Kim, how ya been stanger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

Thinking of going to get Roxie today give her a bath and let her meet Gage...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all



 get to cleaning woman


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> get to cleaning woman



Shouldn't she be going back to work by now????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all


Hey gal!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> get to cleaning woman


see post below...............


hdm03 said:


> Shouldn't she be going back to work by now????


as SOON as I have proof either one of ya'll have given birth to a baby, we will let ya'll decide when, where, how, ect., things are done..............


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey gal!!
> 
> see post below...............
> 
> as SOON as I have proof either one of ya'll have given birth to a baby, we will let ya'll decide when, where, how, ect., things are done..............



Thank you ma'am for taking care of my light weight!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thank you ma'am for taking care of my light weight!!!!


 they can't help it, bless their hearts..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hdm03 Lightweight...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03 Lightweight...



that aint what his scooter said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey gal!!
> 
> see post below...............
> 
> as SOON as I have proof either one of ya'll have given birth to a baby, we will let ya'll decide when, where, how, ect., things are done..............



im still pregnant...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

I think a gave birth earlier this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I think a gave birth earlier this morning


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im still pregnant...





hdm03 said:


> I think a gave birth earlier this morning


idjit...........


mudracing101 said:


>


you ain't helpin one bit, Fluffy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> idjit...........
> 
> you ain't helpin one bit, Fluffy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats Sunshine


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

its getting violent in here...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Thought you did that this morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

i guess i'm having twins?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i guess i'm having twins?



I bet they both come out looking just like you


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow; nancy has her claws out this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

im rested up.  Where Gage sleeps is next to LMS's side of the bed..   He has woke me up yet..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

errbody left?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody left?



Been pricing Steaks and Chicken, i bought some this weekend and it was 9.99 a lb for steaks and over a dollar a piece for wings Getting ridiculous at grocery store prices.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Been pricing Steaks and Chicken, i bought some this weekend and it was 9.99 a lb for steaks and over a dollar a piece for wings Getting ridiculous at grocery store prices.



you should kilt one your yard birds


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should kilt one your yard birds



should of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2014)

this one's 'bout done . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> this one's 'bout done . .


howudoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?





Doing well !!!  Gonna carry Dawn to her radiation treatment in Millville shortly.


You ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well !!!  Gonna carry Dawn to her radiation treatment in Millville shortly.
> 
> 
> You ??



You must be strong that's a long way to being carrying someone


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Taco bell


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Quack = He-man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You must be strong that's a long way to being carrying someone





mudracing101 said:


> Quack = He-man





^^^^^^^^ idjits . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

#varsityforlunch

#whatsthatsmell


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well !!!  Gonna carry Dawn to her radiation treatment in Millville shortly.
> 
> 
> You ??


Hope that's going well for ya'll!
I'm finer'n frog hair, whatchutalkinbout!


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ idjits . . .


just now pickin up on that, hhhhmmmm???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hope that's going well for ya'll!
> I'm finer'n frog hair, whatchutalkinbout!
> 
> just now pickin up on that, hhhhmmmm???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

crap; he beat me again


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap; he beat me again


child abuse?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03?





hdm03 said:


> mud?





hdm03 said:


> crap; he beat me again



When is mud cleaning up?






When claiming another crown.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

The Docs just measured Gage... either someone messed up at the hospital or doc office or he has grown 3/4 inch in 4 days


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The Docs just measured Gage... either someone messed up at the hospital or doc office of he has grown 3/4 inch in 4 days



Wow He'll be as tall as his daddy in four more days


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow He'll be as tall as his daddy in four more days



ouch........burn......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow He'll be as tall as his daddy in four more days



You got Nancy real good with that one; i bet you made her cry


----------



## mattech (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The Docs just measured Gage... either someone messed up at the hospital or doc office or he has grown 3/4 inch in 4 days



I remember when my kids were infants and I would come home from a 15 hour day and they looked different. They grow fast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow He'll be as tall as his daddy in four more days





rydert said:


> ouch........burn......


 

what durt said


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2014)

A lot quicker than you realize is that they will be grown and gone before you know it. Then you`ll wonder where the years went. Time flies. Enjoy the little ones while you can.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> A lot quicker than you realize is that they will be grown and gone before you know it. Then you`ll wonder where the years went. Time flies. Enjoy the little ones while you can.



Yes sir, wished i could turn back time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, wished i could turn back time.





I missed a lot of my boy growin` up because I was off workin`. Nobody`s fault but my own, but I wish now I had picked another line of work. Got some bitterness, anger, and sorrow that I`ll carry to the grave over some of the things I missed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

i told LMS last night.  I wish he could stay like this forever.  Little fella was laying on my chest.  At 3 days old he held his head up for a good 30 seconds and looked at me and made those cute baby noises..  Melted my heart I tell ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

I done runned everyone off


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

hfh = thread killer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

ro-durt was here and now he's not


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Y'all bout ready??!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

I was ready to go 9 hours ago... theyve had me busy


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Whatchu mean crap?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i told LMS last night.  I wish he could stay like this forever.  Little fella was laying on my chest.  At 3 days old he held his head up for a good 30 seconds and looked at me and made those cute baby noises..  Melted my heart I tell ya


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Whatchu mean crap?



I think you and your wife make him nervous


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I think you and your wife make him nervous



I don't get it.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Whatchu mean crap?



what are you talking bout?  And to whom are you talking to?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all bout ready??!!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


little miss sunshine said:


> I don't get it.......


No No:don't fret none, it ain't even worth it!

BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

Bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Whatchu mean crap?


You saw that too!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> what are you talking bout?  And to whom are you talking to?


I believe she was talking about that post you deleted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You saw that too!!
> I believe she was talking about that post you deleted



Sir, I have no earthly idea what your talking about


----------



## karen936 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello all and good afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 10, 2014)

howdy karen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 10, 2014)

Baby update, how is Gage?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 10, 2014)

Karen don't become a driveler.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 10, 2014)

Lms, how are you.


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2014)

This ones done ....lock er down...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 10, 2014)

I scared LMS off.


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2014)

She may have a back hair phobia ....


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Baby update, how is Gage?



Hey there, he is just perfect! Sweetest little fella ever!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well Guess What Day It Is !!!!




Now it is time for all of you drivelers to get HUMPING and start a new Driveler Thread because this one is about GONE !!!!

Man, we had some really bad thunderstorms roll in at Midnight and lasted for an hour.  Sure thought that it was going to blow me away with all of the heavy rain, high winds, and mucho lightning all around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey there, he is just perfect! Sweetest little fella ever!!!!!!



Dang it! That means I'm in 2nd place now! I used to be the sweetest lil fella ever!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2014)

Mernin kids!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang it! That means I'm in 2nd place now! I used to be the sweetest lil fella ever!



How many times did you vote?

Well the coffee is finally ready.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Morning y'all, kinda bummed out. Come in thinking it was Friday eve and realized its only Hump day.

Ok i'm better now What up my peeps!!???!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hello all and good afternoon


Hey Karen , how are you, who are you, where you been??


Migmack said:


> Karen don't become a driveler.


Drivelers are great


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

hay......last post...lock er down


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

Hdm?


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

kEEBS


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

Gooble?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Start a new one Dirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Last post..............BAM!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

lock er down


----------

